# HD DVRs, HD Receivers and R22: Fall 2011 National Release Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=195705

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Please note that this release may flush your guide cache, and that is normal. Your guide should completely repopulate within 24 hours.


----------



## kryscio23

picked up this update at 3:11 a.m. 8/11/11. It too flushed out my guide information but it returned the following afternoon when I checked. So nothing special with this software update?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Nothing except little bug fixes.


----------



## Carl Spock

I will reserve my judgement until the guide repopulates because my DVR is back acting like it's full of maple syrup.


----------



## skyboysea

My hr20-700 got the update on 8/10 night. After 36 hour the receiver is super slow.
10 seconds to pull up the guide
4-5 second for a page down in the guide
uneven response time in the list

After resetting it is working better. We'll see how it does in the next days.


----------



## mikellanes

EDIT: Nevermind I see that 04A8 is older version... 

I have 04A8 on my HR24-100, whenever I check for software it says "New SW found" and re-downloads the old (current) 04A8, is that normal? Do I just keep trying to get the new one or is it sent out by region?

Thanks so much, This is my first HD-DVR, I came from a few old TiVo's and one DVR+ SD unit that is dead now. Loving it so-far but my wife prefers the TiVo interface and guide, I just love the HD


----------



## Drucifer

mikellanes said:


> . . . .
> I have 04A8 on my HR24-100, whenever I check for software it says "New SW found" and re-downloads the old (current) 04A8, is that normal? Do I just keep trying to get the new one or is it sent out by region?. . . .


Distribution of a updated NR can take up to three weeks. Believe it only been one week since this started.


----------



## ATARI

It seems like I'm usually the last to get an update, but I checked this weekend, and my HR20-100 was updated on 8/11. Nice to be first for a change


----------



## looter

Wow how many years dies it take to make a screen saver work? Trying not to flame here, but the lack of fixing basic elements of this DVR is stunning. How about retaining 'sort by' after an update?

The screen saver issue has been around for what I would guess is years? Anyone?

End of rant.


----------



## Drucifer

ATARI said:


> It seems like I'm usually the last to get an update, but I checked this weekend, and my HR20-100 was updated on 8/11. Nice to be first for a change


I never seem to get in the first half of the distribution. And this one doesn't seem to be any different.


----------



## RunnerFL

looter said:


> Wow how many years dies it take to make a screen saver work? Trying not to flame here, but the lack of fixing basic elements of this DVR is stunning. How about retaining 'sort by' after an update?
> 
> The screen saver issue has been around for what I would guess is years? Anyone?
> 
> End of rant.


What screensaver issue are you referring to? And sort by hasn't been retained after a reboot for a long time.


----------



## LI-SVT

I got the update. I have to say my HR21 is very snappy.


----------



## Derwood

I received the update (0x4d1) overnight on my HR24-500 and awoke to no audio on live or recorded material. Menu reset restored audio.


----------



## bobcamp1

RunnerFL said:


> What screensaver issue are you referring to? And sort by hasn't been retained after a reboot for a long time.


ROTFLOL. You know, the one everyone complains about and the fanboys dismiss. The screen saver kicks in even though you're actively using the DVR. It got worse once they put all that crap (sorry, functionality) in the info bar. Due to a GUI glitch, there are now error messages that can't be cleared, sometimes on the other tuner, and that is a screen saver inducing event for the entire DVR. As I have stated in previous threads, there are workarounds for it, but the easiest one is RBR.

If you want to reproduce it, it's easy. Tune to a channel you don't get. Now tune back to a channel you do get. Note how you either can't navigate to the error message at all, or you can but there is no way to clear it. Now wait 10 minutes. Tada! The screen saver kicks in. This works every time on a receiver. On a DVR, there are some things that happen that delay it, so it can kick in unexpectedly anytime after the 10 minute mark.

And my H24 doesn't even remember what channel I was on before a reset. It turns to the channel I was on when I received one of the software updates a way back. For me, after a reset, it now always tunes to BBCA. So I'm not surprised it can't remember other things after a reset either.

Maybe this update is just to fix the slow remote response issue that's been around for a month now, and a few other rare bugs. I hope they fix the issue I described above too.


----------



## dd5087

Received update early this AM. When I turned the TV on, the picture was totally messed up. It looked like it was in zoom mode and 1/2 the picture was off the screen on the right. I started manually changing the resolutions and that cleared it up.


----------



## RunnerFL

bobcamp1 said:


> ROTFLOL. You know, the one everyone complains about and the fanboys dismiss. The screen saver kicks in even though you're actively using the DVR. It got worse once they put all that crap (sorry, functionality) in the info bar. Due to a GUI glitch, there are now error messages that can't be cleared, sometimes on the other tuner, and that is a screen saver inducing event for the entire DVR. As I have stated in previous threads, there are workarounds for it, but the easiest one is RBR.
> 
> If you want to reproduce it, it's easy. Tune to a channel you don't get. Now tune back to a channel you do get. Note how you either can't navigate to the error message at all, or you can but there is no way to clear it. Now wait 10 minutes. Tada! The screen saver kicks in. This works every time on a receiver. On a DVR, there are some things that happen that delay it, so it can kick in unexpectedly anytime after the 10 minute mark.
> 
> And my H24 doesn't even remember what channel I was on before a reset. It turns to the channel I was on when I received one of the software updates a way back. For me, after a reset, it now always tunes to BBCA. So I'm not surprised it can't remember other things after a reset either.
> 
> Maybe this update is just to fix the slow remote response issue that's been around for a month now, and a few other rare bugs. I hope they fix the issue I described above too.


I'll try recreating the issue when I get home using the steps you provided but, and not to be a jerk or anything, have you ever considered not changing channels to one you don't get?

As for your HR24 remembering things it should at least remember what channel you were on when you rebooted. That may be a hardware issue.


----------



## Steve

RunnerFL said:


> I'll try recreating the issue when I get home using the steps you provided but, and not to be a jerk or anything, have you ever considered not changing channels to one you don't get?


Well I'm guessing you're not a grandpa or a dad with todders! When either of my two grandkids come over (~ ages 2 and 1), the first thing they go for is the TV remote. :lol:


----------



## jdspencer

My HR24-500 receiver got the new software. No problems that I have seen.
But, the GUI is much more responsive. 
Good job DirecTV.


----------



## RunnerFL

Steve said:


> Well I'm guessing you're not a grandpa or a dad with todders! When either of my two grandkids come over (~ ages 2 and 1), the first thing they go for is the TV remote. :lol:


hah, no I am not. 

You're pretty good at recreating issues Steve, can you recreate his following his steps?


----------



## Steve

RunnerFL said:


> [...] can you recreate his following his steps?


I'm trying it now on an H25-100. I tuned to a CIDG, then to a CIG. Waited 20 minutes _without_ touching the remote. No screen saver appeared, tho.

This H25 was on CE, but I believe it's now the NR: 0x04C6.


----------



## RunnerFL

Steve said:


> I'm trying it now on an H25-100. I tuned to a CIDG, then to a CIG. Waited 20 minutes _without_ touching the remote. No screen saver appeared, tho.
> 
> This H25 was on CE, but I believe it's now the NR: 0x04C6.


I'll try on one of my HR21's and my HR24 when I get home tonight.


----------



## qwsxz

I am seeing the same issue I had before the update:

Shows that won't record because of a lower priority do not automatically get rescheduled to record when they are aired at another time.

Hope this gets fixed soon!


----------



## Indiana627

*Model:* HR24-100
*Diagnostics Report:* 20110818-11C1
*Issue:* TV Apps would not load

My HR24-100 got the update yesterday early AM. All day yesterday TV Apps would not load - I kept getting "service unavailable (5)" message. My HR21-200 got the update a day earlier and TV Apps have been working fine on it. This morning I did a menu reset on the HR24 and now TV Apps are working fine.

The above listed report was sent today before the restart.


----------



## Go Beavs

*HR22-100 w/ AM21 Report ID: 20110818-2239

Issue:* Unit was locked up in standby.

*Description:* I tried bring the receiver out of standby this morning and it was completely unresponsive to remote or front panel buttons. I did a RBR and sent the report after it rebooted. All my other boxes were fine.


----------



## Go Beavs

bobcamp1 said:


> ...
> 
> If you want to reproduce it, it's easy. Tune to a channel you don't get. Now tune back to a channel you do get. *Note how you either can't navigate to the error message at all, or you can but there is no way to clear it.* Now wait 10 minutes. Tada! The screen saver kicks in. This works every time on a receiver. On a DVR, there are some things that happen that delay it, so it can kick in unexpectedly anytime after the 10 minute mark.
> 
> ...


I tried to reproduce this on my HR21-700 and the screensaver didn't appear. Maybe I'm doing something different here as I don't see the error message you "can't navigate to" as bolded above. Is this message the "721 not subscribed message"? If so, it goes away when I tune back to a channel I do get.


----------



## Steve

Go Beavs said:


> I tried to reproduce this on my HR21-700 and the screensaver didn't appear. Maybe I'm doing something different here as I don't see the error message you "can't navigate to" as bolded above. Is this message the "721 not subscribed message"? If so, it goes away when I tune back to a channel I do get.


Ya. I tried again this morning on my HR24-100 and didn't see the screensaver after 25 minutes of not touching the remote.


----------



## Rich

Wow! I've just begun rebooting all my HRs to get them back on MRV after getting all them updated in the last couple days and I can't believe how quickly the 20-700s are rebooting! 

Rich


----------



## Rich

I just rebooted another one and it was just as fast. Amazing.

Rich


----------



## looter

"RunnerFL" said:


> What screensaver issue are you referring to? And sort by hasn't been retained after a reboot for a long time.


Actually, I was referring to the OTHER screen saver issue. When the screen saver is on while a program is paused the paused frame appears for a second then then screen saver comes back on. Think slow-mo strobe light. Very distracting and I've seen it happen for so long I can't remember when it started and can't say if a particular release has fixed it or re-introduced it as some point. But I'm experiencing it now with the current NR. I'll try an RBR and see if that helps.

The bit about remembering sort order is really an obvious feature request (or feature restore if it was there at some point). Why can't the sort order setting be sticky? I can't fathom a possible explanation. None of my other settings are changed with every SW update. It is just annoying to have to navigate to the sort settings and change them every time there's a software update. Honestly that's the only way I notice a SW release.

Does anyone not sort A-Z? How about changing the default to A-Z if saving the sort setting is a technical impossibility.


----------



## hasan

Woke up to overnight upgrade. HR20-700 with eSATA, and the eSATA was not recognized, so I missed some scheduled programs as a result. (series links on the internal drive are not the same as those on the eSATA, which I have been using for over a year)

Restarted (Menu), the eSATA was recognized, but when I hit LIST, it said no programs (2 TB drive, with over 100 hours of HD on it). Menu'ed around a few things, hit exit. Went back to LIST, and (whew!) all the programs reappeared.

Keyboard entry of channel numbers is a mess. Refuses to respond to third digit of channel number. If I go into the GUIDE, all 3 numbers are accepted. Hopefully things will settle down after a few more hours. Right now, (and not atypically), things are pretty sluggish.


----------



## Steve

hasan said:


> Keyboard entry of channel numbers is a mess. Refuses to respond to third digit of channel number. If I go into the GUIDE, all 3 numbers are accepted. Hopefully things will settle down after a few more hours. Right now, (and not atypically), things are pretty sluggish.


Noticed that myself this morning, on my HR24-100. Funny thing is I do not recall seeing this issue (or reports of it) when we first got this release as a CE. :scratchin


----------



## RunnerFL

bobcamp1 said:


> If you want to reproduce it, it's easy. Tune to a channel you don't get. Now tune back to a channel you do get. Note how you either can't navigate to the error message at all, or you can but there is no way to clear it. Now wait 10 minutes. Tada! The screen saver kicks in. This works every time on a receiver. On a DVR, there are some things that happen that delay it, so it can kick in unexpectedly anytime after the 10 minute mark.


I've tried this on an H24, HR24, H25 and an HR21 and I can't reproduce it on any of them.


----------



## Drucifer

My NR HR21-100 just caught up to my two CE HR21-100 at 3:26 AM EDT


----------



## RunnerFL

looter said:


> Actually, I was referring to the OTHER screen saver issue. When the screen saver is on while a program is paused the paused frame appears for a second then then screen saver comes back on.


That was fixed a while ago. I haven't seen that on any of my DVRs in a long time.



looter said:


> The bit about remembering sort order is really an obvious feature request (or feature restore if it was there at some point). Why can't the sort order setting be sticky? I can't fathom a possible explanation. None of my other settings are changed with every SW update. It is just annoying to have to navigate to the sort settings and change them every time there's a software update. Honestly that's the only way I notice a SW release.


The feature was there and then removed. DirecTV has their reasons why they removed it. Probably something to do with how much can be saved on a reboot. It may have come down to "do we save sort or do we save X?" and they went with X.



looter said:


> Does anyone not sort A-Z? How about changing the default to A-Z if saving the sort setting is a technical impossibility.


I do not sort A-Z and would not want that as my default sort by any means.


----------



## Marty999

Got update at 3 am this morning. Don't have any trouble with entering numbers on the remote as some have posted. VOD menu isn't populated at all -- Each VOD channel in the guide just says "regular schedule [VOD]". Not sure if this will just take time. Most of my channel guide has repopulated. It's the same on both my HR 20-700 and HR 24. Guide pages quickly, after being sluggish for some weeks.


----------



## Steve

RunnerFL said:


> I do not sort A-Z and would not want that as my default sort by any means.


Our UPL is so long, I sort A-Z to make it less confusing, even though I've got about 10 shows sorted by "The..."! 

That's why I wish they'd unify HISTORY _as well_ as the LIST (and TDL). Then I could keep my playlist A-Z, but use HISTORY if I wanted to see (or play back) shows in the order they were recorded. Would be the best of both worlds, IMHO.


----------



## GBFAN

HR-21 was complaining that the guide data had not updated in the past 10 hours and a reset should fix this. I power cycled the system since previous menu restarts were not correcting issues. I turned off the system around 2 AM and found the lights were back on at 6:00 AM. Must have reset or been reset some time between 2 am and 6 am.


----------



## RunnerFL

Steve said:


> Our UPL is so long, I sort A-Z to make it less confusing, even though I've got about 10 shows sorted by "The..."!
> 
> That's why I wish they'd unify HISTORY _as well_ as the LIST (and TDL). Then I could keep my playlist A-Z, but use HISTORY if I wanted to see (or play back) shows in the order they were recorded. Would be the best of both worlds, IMHO.


Well I have along UPL too, something like 60+ pages, but if I don't sort newest on top I'll forget to watch something. :lol:


----------



## Steve

RunnerFL said:


> Well I have along UPL too, something like 60+ pages, but if I don't sort newest on top I'll forget to watch something. :lol:


Ya. I know exactly what you mean. That's where a unified HISTORY could come in handy. I often play shows right out of HISTORY, if I know they're local to that DVR.


----------



## HIGHWAY

got ox4d1 last nite woking fine


----------



## looter

"RunnerFL" said:


> I do not sort A-Z and
> 
> would not want that as my default sort by any means.


Why, because then you'd have to reset it after every update like I do?


----------



## looter

"Steve" said:


> Our UPL is so long, I sort A-Z to make it less confusing, even though I've got about 10 shows sorted by "The..."!


Exactly and I'm right there with you on the 'the' issue. I don't get it. Would be nice if 'the' was ignored in titles like iTunes and other software dealing with collections of titles do.


----------



## RunnerFL

looter said:


> Why, because then you'd have to reset it after every update like I do?


No, I explained why I don't sort A-Z above.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

I got the update last night. I don't notice any differences. Anyone figure out what the "little bug fixes" are yet?


----------



## Drucifer

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I got the update last night. *I don't notice any differences.* Anyone figure out what the "little bug fixes" are yet?


More likely just cleaning up the code.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Drucifer said:


> More likely just cleaning up the code.


The code for what?


----------



## fjames

bobcamp1 said:


> ROTFLOL. If you want to reproduce it, it's easy. Tune to a channel you don't get. Now tune back to a channel you do get. Note how you either can't navigate to the error message at all, or you can but there is no way to clear it. Now wait 10 minutes. Tada! The screen saver kicks in. This works every time on a receiver. On a DVR, there are some things that happen that delay it, so it can kick in unexpectedly anytime after the 10 minute mark.


I don't understand what you're saying about the screensaver, but to clear that error, I'm pretty sure I just change to another channel that I do get. Not saying it's not a weird bug, but that it's an easy workaround.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I got 0x04D1 on my HR24-500 several days ago.

Today my wife and I were watching "A Baby Story" in HD (not recorded). I pushed pause to get some coffee. Once I got my coffee I hit play to resume the program. It started just fine. Here's the issue, once we got to a commercial I hit the 30 second skip. The program didn't skip forward, it skipped *back*. The first time this happened I thought I simply hit the wrong button on the remote. When we got to the next round of commercials I hit 30 second skip. Same issue, it skipped *back* on the first button press. It works fine if you hit back to back 30 second skips.


----------



## Rich

looter said:


> Exactly and I'm right there with you on the 'the' issue. I don't get it. Would be nice if 'the' was ignored in titles like iTunes and other software dealing with collections of titles do.


I can't remember any other data base that didn't ignore the "the" in front of movies, shows, songs, etc. But most of the time, I can't remember what I did yesterday....:lol:

I was really surprised by that since you don't have to put the "the" in a search. That's a big inconsistency that should really be fixed. Even my library sorts with the "the" at the end of titles. For instance "Sandpebbles, The."

Rich


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> No, I explained why I don't sort A-Z above.


I have an absolutely huge UPL and I do use the various sort options for stuff that I know is buried. For instance, we just got around to watching _Camelot_ (very good show, so far), and I used the A-Z sort for that. In the folder it was sorted by date. I always turn the sort back to New when we finish watching.

Rich


----------



## electrober6

The only difference I can see is that now none of my VOD services work on my HR24-500.

There was a problem connecting to DIRECTV. Retry in progress. (85)


----------



## pappasbike

Got the update yesterday. Everything seems to be working well. The guide issue seems to be resolved, however I'm getting frequent momentary video freezes on different HD channels. Haven't seen that in quite a while so it was very noticeable. This is happening both on recorded as well as live broadcasts.


----------



## pappasbike

A followup to that video freeze issue. Just paused a live broadcast and when I went to ff through the commercial to catch up to the program the audio was stuttering badly. Video seems ok but audio is horrible. Nothing I've done can correct it. Similar things were happening today with other paused programs but nothing this bad.This update has introduced a whole new set of problems.


----------



## RunnerFL

rich584 said:


> I have an absolutely huge UPL and I do use the various sort options for stuff that I know is buried. For instance, we just got around to watching _Camelot_ (very good show, so far), and I used the A-Z sort for that. In the folder it was sorted by date. I always turn the sort back to New when we finish watching.
> 
> Rich


Well yeah, I use A-Z if I'm searching for something specific but then I switch it right back to newest on top. I don't leave it sorted A-Z.


----------



## pappasbike

I just did a restart to the unit and then went back to the channel I was watching. The audio was back to normal. Prior to the restart fast forwarding to catch up to the live portion didn't help with the stuttering, neither did switching channels and returning to the one I was watching. Definitely a problem with using pause in this update. I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## RunnerFL

pappasbike said:


> I just did a restart to the unit and then went back to the channel I was watching. The audio was back to normal. Prior to the restart fast forwarding to catch up to the live portion didn't help with the stuttering, neither did switching channels and returning to the one I was watching. Definitely a problem with using pause in this update. I've never seen anything like this before.


Stuttering generally means you have hardware about to fail. Most likely the hard drive.


----------



## sticketfan

get the software update yesterday morning and now my 20-100 will not get any hd channels all it says is searching for signal in sat2 ugh! i have 3 other receivers 2 24-500 and a 20-700 and they are fine. i have done a manual restart and a unplug and restart and nothing... any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sticketfan

forgot it also wont reconnect to the network and i have whole home dvr, which had been working fine.


----------



## ThomasM

After getting the update on my R22-200 the HISTORY listing suddenly went to over 900 entries! Upon investigation, many shows are listed multiple times as "not recorded", "partial" and then "recorded". But the shows in question DID record in their entirety. Very strange.


----------



## pappasbike

"RunnerFL" said:


> Stuttering generally means you have hardware about to fail. Most likely the hard drive.


Unit less than 6 months old. Both DVRs exhibiting similar issues after this update. Don't think it's hard drive related.


----------



## RunnerFL

pappasbike said:


> Unit less than 6 months old. Both DVRs exhibiting similar issues after this update. Don't think it's hard drive related.


A drive can fail in that amount of time...


----------



## pappasbike

"RunnerFL" said:


> A drive can fail in that amount of time...


I'm sure it can fail in one day also. But one day after an update 2 DVRs are exhibiting the same issues that were never evident before, I'll go with the update. Of course if neither one turn on tomorrow then DTV will be hearing about 2 failed hard drives post update!


----------



## Golfman

HR21-100
Diagnostic report key #: 20110819-3DCB

Experiencing audio drop outs of 1-2 seconds when watching live channels. Video looks ok but sound gaps are annoying to say the least.


----------



## Rich

pappasbike said:


> I'm sure it can fail in one day also. But one day after an update 2 DVRs are exhibiting the same issues that were never evident before, I'll go with the update. Of course if neither one turn on tomorrow then DTV will be hearing about 2 failed hard drives post update!


What model HRs? HR2x-xxx?

Rich


----------



## pappasbike

HR 21 700s. Well both devices turned on this morning and after my restart yesterday it seems the pause is not causing the stuttering and I haven't noticed the video/audio freezes again. There must have been a residual glitch caused by the update and the additional restart has corrected it. I'll be playing around with the pause some more to see if it recurs but so far so good.


----------



## RunnerFL

pappasbike said:


> I'm sure it can fail in one day also. But one day after an update 2 DVRs are exhibiting the same issues that were never evident before, I'll go with the update. Of course if neither one turn on tomorrow then DTV will be hearing about 2 failed hard drives post update!


It's happened in the past to more than one user where after an update something starts using a bad sector on a hard drive. I'm still betting on hard drive.


----------



## Rich

RunnerFL said:


> It's happened in the past to more than one user where after an update something starts using a bad sector on a hard drive. I'm still betting on hard drive.


They are 21-700s and they are getting old. I've gotten rid of all my 21-700s. Shame, they were among the most dependable HRs when they were introduced. Even tho he has only had them for a few months, they were manufactured a couple years ago. Still, it seems strange that two of them would do the same thing, but after *Mike Greer's* experiences with his three 22-100s, I would not discount the possibility of two HDDs in a 21 series HR failing at the same time.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

rich584 said:


> They are 21-700s and they are getting old. I've gotten rid of all my 21-700s. Shame, they were among the most dependable HRs when they were introduced. Even tho he has only had them for a few months, they were manufactured a couple years ago. Still, it seems strange that two of them would do the same thing, but after *Mike Greer's* experiences with his three 22-100s, I would not discount the possibility of two HDDs in a 21 series HR failing at the same time.
> 
> Rich


I love my 21-700's. I own them so I just keep putting new drives in them.

From past experience it would not surprise me in the least to have 2 go down at once. Whenever I've had an issue with one of my DVRs another one acts up at the same time.


----------



## pappasbike

After the additional restart all good so far. If I were to have to replace one I would just spring for one of the 24s on my own.


----------



## bpratt

I have two of the HR21-700s with 750G external WD drives. The HR21s and the drives are all over 3 1/2 years old and have never had a single problem.


----------



## MISpat

Hutchinshouse said:


> I hit the 30 second skip. The program didn't skip forward, it skipped *back*. The first time this happened I thought I simply hit the wrong button on the remote. When we got to the next round of commercials I hit 30 second skip. Same issue, it skipped *back* on the first button press. It works fine if you hit back to back 30 second skips.


I've seen similar erratic behavior by the navigation buttons since the past release (ffw/rwd/30sec skip, 6 sec back) too. I was starting to think I was the only one.


----------



## TexasJames

"MISpat" said:


> I've seen similar erratic behavior by the navigation buttons since the past release (ffw/rwd/30sec skip, 6 sec back) too. I was starting to think I was the only one.


Same here. Thought it was my fat fingers or (Harmony) remote problem. Whew, (sort of) glad it's not just me.


----------



## pappasbike

After my last restart everything seemed to be fine. But it does seem like an extended pause of either a recorded program or live broadcast does trigger some issues. This morning I paused a recorded program while I walked my dog. So the program was paused for about 15-20 minutes. After getting back and resuming play of the program there weren't any noticeable issues but upon going to the current NBC channel that I had been on I heard several momentary audio drops that had not been present this morning prior to my watching the recorded program. Now audio drops are nothing new with DTV's HD channels but recently I haven't much noticed them prior to this latest update and pausing a program.

Yesterday I played around with pausing several times and didn't notice any issues but I only did it for a few minutes at a time. This was the first time since the major stuttering and restart that I had paused for a longer period which was what triggered the drops and stuttering to begin with. Again as before a restart seems to have eliminated the audio drops. So I'm curious if any of you might pause a program for 15-20 minutes to see if you have audio issues afterwards. I know this isn't something normally done but I have done this many times in the past especially with a dog that might have to go out RIGHT NOW and have never noticed an issue prior to this update.


----------



## Rich

pappasbike said:


> After my last restart everything seemed to be fine. But it does seem like an extended pause of either a recorded program or live broadcast does trigger some issues. This morning I paused a recorded program while I walked my dog. So the program was paused for about 15-20 minutes. After getting back and resuming play of the program there weren't any noticeable issues but upon going to the current NBC channel that I had been on I heard several momentary audio drops that had not been present this morning prior to my watching the recorded program. Now audio drops are nothing new with DTV's HD channels but recently I haven't much noticed them prior to this latest update and pausing a program.
> 
> Yesterday I played around with pausing several times and didn't notice any issues but I only did it for a few minutes at a time. This was the first time since the major stuttering and restart that I had paused for a longer period which was what triggered the drops and stuttering to begin with. Again as before a restart seems to have eliminated the audio drops. So I'm curious if any of you might pause a program for 15-20 minutes to see if you have audio issues afterwards. I know this isn't something normally done but I have done this many times in the past especially with a dog that might have to go out RIGHT NOW and have never noticed an issue prior to this update.


I know folks don't want to hear this, but I think it should be said just to keep things balanced. I have none of the problems I've seen posted on this thread. That stuttering would bother me a lot. That's something rarely reported. I think I'd look at the HR itself, rather than the HDD. Too many times we blame the HDDs and then find out later that it was the HR and not the HDD. I don't remember if you have an external on the unit you're having problems with, if you don't, putting one on and seeing if you still get those issues will answer anyone's (is that apostrophe used correctly?) questions about the HDD.

Rich


----------



## pappasbike

There's been no more stuttering. After the prolonged pause there were audio dropouts that had they occurred consecutively could be called stuttering. But no stuttering as such. If the issue only recurs after a prolonged pause I'll ignore it. If it begins to occur at other times and if a restart no longer resolves it then I'll replace it. I will probably cough it up on my own for a 24 since that seems to have gotten the best reviews. Up to now I haven't really been happy with any of the dvrs and I've noted a lot of discontent on this forum with all the models but the 24s.


----------



## looter

HR22/100. After changing channels PAUSE won't work for ~10 seconds (while unit is buffeting?). I've seen this forever so maybe it is just a design flaw. Pretty sure very old TiVo, UltimateTV, and DISH DVRs didn't have this problem. Any one not have this issue?

Also, RBR takes about 10 minutes. I thought I saw someone say restarts were faster.


----------



## constitution 101

Since the update, when watching Directv my Mitsu 82838 keeps giving me "label the new input" screen. When I exit that screen my HR22-100 shows the message "no network connection detected" or something like that. I've never once connected it to the internet and I've had the same input configuration since November. My DVR doesn't even have wireless. I called tech support. They were ZERO help. Could it be communicating something thru the HDMI? I'm at my wits end. I have CEC turned off on all my devices btw...Any ideas???


----------



## looter

HR22/100
Can't get iPad app to see receivers after RBR. Both HD DVRs see each other and the Internet. iPad app has Internet but can't see receivers. App was working and seeing both DVRs prior to RBR. 

Anyone else having issues with iPad app after update?

UPDATE: App is recognizing the receivers again. Didn't change anything though.


----------



## skyboysea

looter said:


> Actually, I was referring to the OTHER screen saver issue. When the screen saver is on while a program is paused the paused frame appears for a second then then screen saver comes back on.





RunnerFL said:


> That was fixed a while ago. I haven't seen that on any of my DVRs in a long time.


Sorry, but I see that issue too. It has never been fixed for me.


----------



## looter

"constitution 101" said:


> Since the update, when watching Directv my Mitsu 82838 keeps giving me "label the new input" screen. When I exit that screen my HR22-100 shows the message "no network connection detected" or something like that. I've never once connected it to the internet and I've had the same input configuration since November. My DVR doesn't even have wireless. I called tech support. They were ZERO help. Could it be communicating something thru the HDMI? I'm at my wits end. I have CEC turned off on all my devices btw...Any ideas???


I've seen something similar on my Mistsubishi. The TV likes to get confused over HDMI inputs whenever I unplug and reinsert an HDMI cable.


----------



## Wilhite

HR20-700 with an external SATA drive.

I haven't had a lot of time to watch anything since I got the update, but things settled down the past couple of days and I've watched some programs.

The majority of my viewing is from recorded programs so I have no data points right now on live TV.

Several of the programs that I've watched have suddenly paused for anywhere from 2-5 seconds (maybe longer) without any intervention from me. They always pick back up without any stuttering or additional problems. It might happen once during a 30 minute program or it could be several times. If I rewind and go back through that portion of the program that was paused, it doesn't pause in the same spot again. 

I've also seen on a couple of occasions while doing a 30-second slip that there are pauses as well. 

I've done a full restart of the system including powering down the receiver and external drive.

Anyone else seeing this? Any thoughts on what might be happening?


----------



## jasondm4

Sadly there weren't any channel logo updates in this release. I don't knbow why it's just a pet peave of mine when the logo isnt there. Like on the Audience Network for example.


----------



## RunnerFL

jasondm4 said:


> Sadly there weren't any channel logo updates in this release. I don't knbow why it's just a pet peave of mine when the logo isnt there. Like on the Audience Network for example.


The logos aren't in the firmware, they are in the guide data.


----------



## jasondm4

Ok okay well why do they have to take so long to update them?


----------



## khark

I have a HR21/799 with 0x4d1 that had about 50% free space. Today when I went to the recorded program list it only had 2 programs listed, one was 1 hour long and the other was only partial.

The partial has a message "This episode was recorded at 9:30p, th 8/1 and stopped at 10:23p, th 9/1.

I looked at the history and most of the deleted programs had a message "This episode was deleted because of a problem retaining the program. (2003) and several had the same message with error (45).

I have had to restart the DVR several times in the last month or so because of several weird problems such as a blank screen with audio and captioning showing. However I did not do a restart in the last week.

It has also had a problem with video and audio pausing randomly.


----------



## Rich

khark said:


> I have a HR21/799 with 0x4d1 that had about 50% free space. Today when I went to the recorded program list it only had 2 programs listed, one was 1 hour long and the other was only partial.
> 
> The partial has a message "This episode was recorded at 9:30p, th 8/1 and stopped at 10:23p, th 9/1.
> 
> I looked at the history and most of the deleted programs had a message "This episode was deleted because of a problem retaining the program. (2003) and several had the same message with error (45).
> 
> I have had to restart the DVR several times in the last month or so because of several weird problems such as a blank screen with audio and captioning showing. However I did not do a restart in the last week.
> 
> It has also had a problem with video and audio pausing randomly.


This is just a guess, but I think it might be the answer to your problem. The 21-700s are getting old fast. They just aren't as well built as the much older 20-700s. I think you should look at a new or replacement HR. Preferably a 24.

You might see replies about trying the internal drive and see if that exhibits the same issues, but that's time consuming and not a definite answer. I'd be surprised if it wasn't the 21-700 itself.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL

jasondm4 said:


> Ok okay well why do they have to take so long to update them?


That's the million dollar question at this point. You could try flushing your guide data and wait 48 hours for logos but even that isn't a guarantee.


----------



## dazed&confuzed

Not sure if this is a release issue?

Although it started happening right after receiving the new update 
I have several programs set to record "First Run Only" now my recorder stopped recording these episodes. it doesn't show them marked with an "R" in the guide. I've had to switch the recording to "Both" to get things to record.

Suggestions?


----------



## khark

This was on the internal drive. I don't have and external drive.


----------



## Rich

khark said:


> This was on the internal drive. I don't have and external drive.


I'd get another HR. You could put an external drive on it to test it, but I think in the end you're gonna have to replace the 21-700. I replaced all of mine.

Rich


----------



## jasondm4

How do you flush the guide data?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Reboot twice within 30 minutes.


----------



## MoInSTL

Just picked up an used, owned receiver over the weekend for new TV in my bedroom. It's an H20-600. The firmware date is from May, 0x44a6. Is that the latest firmware besides the current one being rolled out?

Ack! This thread if for DVRs. ATM, I am lost...


----------



## dpeters11

MoInSTL said:


> Just picked up an used, owned receiver over the weekend for new TV in my bedroom. It's an H20-600. The firmware date is from May, 0x44a6. Is that the latest firmware besides the current one being rolled out?
> 
> Ack! This thread if for DVRs. ATM, I am lost...


You sure its an H20? I thought the current firmware was older than that. Easy way to tell, look at the back of the receiver. If it has an ethernet jack, it's not an H20. If it doesn't have one, it is. The sticker also has the model.

This is the thread for the current release on the H20, from 2010.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186019


----------



## Whiskey River

I am not running the CE, but am running the NR on a HR20-700, and some of the bug fixes that I noticed was, right at the end of a recording when you would get the prompt to delete the recording, if you up arrowed to delete the recording, during the prompt, the quick tune menu would occasionally pop up ?!?!? well this seems to be fixed, but now the unit is so slow it does not register the confirmation to delete the recording for almost 2 seconds, and I am use to seeing it delete right away, then next thing you know its playing a recording in the top of the recorded list!?!?!? only because it hasnt caught up yet and you think its still deleting a recording. Yes its because you hit the confirmation twice, and it hasnt moved on past that, then it registers the second click to play the next recording, which is usually in the top of the list. (The above behaviour seems to be related together.)


----------



## MoInSTL

dpeters11 said:


> You sure its an H20? I thought the current firmware was older than that. Easy way to tell, look at the back of the receiver. If it has an ethernet jack, it's not an H20. If it doesn't have one, it is. The sticker also has the model.
> 
> This is the thread for the current release on the H20, from 2010.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186019


My bad. I was in a hurry to get to work. It's an H23-600. The above link goes to another link that is locked. I'll try searching with the correct model number now.


----------



## utmba95

The delay after changing a channel before it will allow you to pause is annoying. In the past this was about 18 seconds when changing to SD channels but only a second or so when going to HD. Now it's about 10 seconds when changing to an HD channel.

I also get no optical digital audio some of the time when changing to SD channels. My receiver occasionally had a problem with this in the past, but powering it off and back on fixed it. This no longer works. It may be a problem with my receiver, but I doubt it since it works fine on all the HD channels and sometimes on SD channels.


----------



## videojanitor

My two HR20-700s picked up 0x4d9 this morning (no action on my part). I've looked around and don't see anyone else talking about it, no release notes, etc. That seems odd. Am I just not looking in the right places??


----------



## TomCat

I was about to post the same thing


----------



## Burt

videojanitor said:


> My two HR20-700s picked up 0x4d9 this morning (no action on my part). I've looked around and don't see anyone else talking about it, no release notes, etc. That seems odd. Am I just not looking in the right places??


Same here. Got the download last night (HR20-700).

Burt


----------



## Ed Campbell

+1


----------



## murry27409

My HR20-100 got it ~5:30 this morning.


----------



## billsharpe

I also got this update yesterday. At first I thought this might be the new HD GUI released early. No such luck. 

Still waiting for release notes, if any...


----------



## videojanitor

This sure is weird. Only a few of us received it? I too thought it might be the HD GUI coming early, but alas no. I haven't noticed any changes at all.


----------



## Karen

I got it on my HR20-700 yesterday too...


----------



## Sea bass

0x4d9, Today, 2:21a. HR24-500.

Maybe some prep work @ D* getting our IRD's ready for the HDGUI coming soon!

Strange thing is, my guide cache is still good for two weeks...movie info, pictures...hmmmm


----------



## Sea bass

"You Might Like" is featured in the info menu of certain shows...


----------



## Lord Vader

Stuart Sweet said:


> Reboot twice within 30 minutes.


Is that like the ole, "Flush twice. It's uphill to the cafeteria."?

Sorry, just couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## jimstick

I got it on my HR20-700 two days ago as well. Release notes seem to be sorely lacking of late. It took several days for the last one to show up here also.


----------



## balboadave

I'm confused about the version numbering system. I too just got 0x4d9, but while looking for the release notes, I see it's the same version number that was released to CE and being discussed there. Or is 0x*0*4d9 considered to be a different version?


----------



## Drucifer

balboadave said:


> I'm confused about the version numbering system. I too just got 0x4d9, but while looking for the release notes, I see it's the same version number that was released to CE and being discussed there. Or is 0x*0*4d9 considered to be a different version?


same


----------



## desulliv

I got 0x04d9 on an HR24-500 and since then I've experience audio dropouts and slow response to guide and now playing.


----------



## Lord Vader

Visit the CE forum for info on improving your HR24-500 right now (until 2:30 a.m. EDT, that is).


----------



## balboadave

Drucifer said:


> same


But the release I got was not the same as was being discussed in that forum. Why is that? Why are there two versions with the same release number?


----------



## KoRn

*0x4da* just dl to my HR24-500. Whats new?


----------



## steevew6

Same here in Southern Calif...........got ox4da.....any notes or discussions?...HR24-500


----------



## inkahauts

"KoRn" said:


> 0x4da just dl to my HR24-500. Whats new?


It's bug fixes, nothing new.


----------



## skyboysea

On my HR20-700 I got FW 0x04d9 on 9/13 and today the receiver was missing some of the keystrokes from the remote and was slow to respond. I had to reboot it. New release, same old problem.


----------



## SteveHas

Sea bass said:


> 0x4d9, Today, 2:21a. HR24-500.
> 
> Maybe some prep work @ D* getting our IRD's ready for the HDGUI coming soon!
> 
> Strange thing is, my guide cache is still good for two weeks...movie info, pictures...hmmmm


just got this on one of my HR20-700's at 3:39 AM Eastern today


----------



## TomCat

Lord Vader said:


> Is that like the ole, "Flush twice. It's uphill to the cafeteria."?
> 
> Sorry, just couldn't resist. :lol:


I love the way your mind works, Vader.:goodjob: Also, I admire your lack of restraint.:uglyhamme:


----------



## Lord Vader




----------



## ATARI

I checked last night, and apparently my HR20-100 got it last Wednesday. I have not noticed any differences whatsoever.


----------



## Xsabresx

I just got it last night and the first thing I noticed is that when I play a recording it seems to start about a minute in. The other thing I noticed is that when I FF it USED to jump back a few seconds when you hit play and now it jumps forward a few seconds.


----------



## carsonius

Just got 4d9 of my HR 20 this morning and Dolby Digital doesn't work. Actually, it stopped working 3 days ago, I rebooted back then and it still didn't work. I'll try rebooting this release and see if it comes back.

Turning it on and off in the setup doesn't make any difference.


----------



## carsonius

Rebooting my HR20 on this last release has not restored Dolby Digital.

So...maybe this 4 year old dvr is beginning its death spiral. What to do? I could certainly upgrade to a newer model but, my 1tb of content is tied to the hardware I have.

I guess I'll wait a bit and see what happens, try to wade through some movies and maybe jump ship to the FIOS way of the world. If I'm going to lose all my content, maybe this is the time to try the grass in the other pasture.


----------



## poppo

Got 0x4d9 on my HR20-700s the other day and tonight I pulled up the list (unified), started playing a show (had to stop it because the highlighted show jumped to the next one at the last second). When the list came back up, there was nothing in it at all, and there was a message that said 'There are no programs recorded at this time'. I was like WTF! And then all of a sudden they all popped back in. 

Also while playing a show, the banner popped up for no reason a few minutes into watching. 

Another wonderful update.:nono2:


----------



## Wilhite

skyboysea said:


> On my HR20-700 I got FW 0x04d9 on 9/13 and today the receiver was missing some of the keystrokes from the remote and was slow to respond. I had to reboot it. New release, same old problem.


I was ready to take a hammer to my HR20-700 last night because of the slowness. I received the update on Tuesday.

I am so ready for the new UI to be released. Hopefully the promises of speed improvements will be true.


----------



## Rich

Wilhite said:


> I was ready to take a hammer to my HR20-700 last night because of the slowness. I received the update on Tuesday.
> 
> I am so ready for the new UI to be released. Hopefully the promises of speed improvements will be true.


How full is your hard drive? I've got quite a few 20-700s and none of them are slow. The only thing I've seen that will slow down a 20-700 is an almost full HDD.

Rich


----------



## Wilhite

rich584 said:


> How full is your hard drive? I've got quite a few 20-700s and none of them are slow. The only thing I've seen that will slow down a 20-700 is an almost full HDD.
> 
> Rich


60% full - 40% available. Which is what it was on Monday (before the update) when it wasn't so slow.

Yes, I have restarted. Yes, I have flushed the guide data. Yes, I've cleared the NVRAM. Yes, I've changed the batteries in my remote. I was getting 15-20 second response to *each* keypress last night.


----------



## DogLover

HR24-500
20110923-13F2

Brought unit out of standby this morning. No sound when unit Dolby digital was on. There was sound when DD was set to off. A/V receiver displayed that DD was being received, but there was no audible sound. Channel change did not fix. Sent report then did menu reset. Audio returned after reboot.


----------



## Rich

Wilhite said:


> 60% full - 40% available. Which is what it was on Monday (before the update) when it wasn't so slow.
> 
> Yes, I have restarted. Yes, I have flushed the guide data. Yes, I've cleared the NVRAM. Yes, I've changed the batteries in my remote. I was getting 15-20 second response to *each* keypress last night.


Shouldn't be caused by the amount in your HDD, but it's getting close. Once you hit 30% Available you might see the 700 slow down. You might try cleaning some unwanted programming up, if you have any, and getting the capacity to about 50% Available. If that speeds it up, you might want to consider a new HDD. Are you using an external HDD now? If you're not, you might want to get one and see if that speeds up the 700.

Or, maybe the 700's just getting old. Gotta happen to them sometime. All my 700s have 2TB drives on or in them and I try to keep the capacity at around 50% at the most and I have no speed issues with any of them. Just some thoughts. Hope this helps.

Rich


----------



## jdouglas2000

Issues with remote codes for high end equipment....

For those of us with smaller manufacturers of high end equipemnt the codes are a big problem. Neither my Adcom preamp surround processor or my Harmon Kardon reciever upstairs seem to be unable to get all available functions for my DirecTV remote. The Adcom is basically off the map as far as available codes, which is sort of sad considering that it is a major brand, just not sold in big numbers. The Harmon Kardon cannot even be programmed to turn on and off with any of the available codes (it is a brand new unit). That is a very big brand name and very strange that the DirecTV remote cannot provide a code that works. Especially "cutting edge" people as well as many other home theatre customers with equipment not "mass produced in huge numbers" this is a problem that requires buying a totally separate learning remote control (such as Harmony) which makes the DVR controls much more difficult. The earlier (black tapered) remote for the DirecTV Tivo 250 was much better at working with smaller audio equipment company products than the newer white DirecTV remote. It would be nice if you would address this issue. With a better code database or at least an optional learing remote (for an extra cost of course) that has main buttons focusing on the DVR functions but able to learn: On, Off, Volume and source swithing for ALL equipment and not just the best selling stuff on the market, it would be a good selling point to the growing home theatre segment that spends money on equipment not in the mass market.


----------



## Rich

jdouglas2000 said:


> Issues with remote codes for high end equipment....
> 
> For those of us with smaller manufacturers of high end equipemnt the codes are a big problem. Neither my Adcom preamp surround processor or my Harmon Kardon reciever upstairs seem to be unable to get all available functions for my DirecTV remote. The Adcom is basically off the map as far as available codes, which is sort of sad considering that it is a major brand, just not sold in big numbers. The Harmon Kardon cannot even be programmed to turn on and off with any of the available codes (it is a brand new unit). That is a very big brand name and very strange that the DirecTV remote cannot provide a code that works. Especially "cutting edge" people as well as many other home theatre customers with equipment not "mass produced in huge numbers" this is a problem that requires buying a totally separate learning remote control (such as Harmony) which makes the DVR controls much more difficult. The earlier (black tapered) remote for the DirecTV Tivo 250 was much better at working with smaller audio equipment company products than the newer white DirecTV remote. It would be nice if you would address this issue. With a better code database or at least an optional learing remote (for an extra cost of course) that has main buttons focusing on the DVR functions but able to learn: On, Off, Volume and source swithing for ALL equipment and not just the best selling stuff on the market, it would be a good selling point to the growing home theatre segment that spends money on equipment not in the mass market.


If you try the remotes that come with the 24s, you might find that they will search for a code and even if they don't find it, the remote will still work with the AV system. I really don't understand how this works, but I have one sound system that has no D* remote codes and after I tried the 24's remote on it after it failed to find the code, it worked with the sound system. Odd, but a pleasant surprise.

Rich


----------



## mpod

I have an HR24/100 with 0x4d1... I've had numerous Dolby Digital audio losses with this firmware. They usually occur after 30 second skip-forwarding - after the skip ends the program starts playing at normal speed but with no audio. They have occurred on numerous channels and programs.

Doing a skip-back usually restores the audio on the first try.

I've also noticed an occasional Dolby Digital *center channel* audio dropout while watching football games. I don't know if it's been limited to Sunday Night Football on NBC games or others as well. It is triggered (and cured) exactly as the complete audio dropouts above, only instead of silence I'll hear the sounds of the game and absolutely no announcers.

Although I had the common problem of few-second Dolby Digital audio dropouts about a year ago I've had no problems with Dolby Digital audio for months now (probably all of 2011) until this update. I send video and audio via HDMI to an Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver.


----------



## jdspencer

My HR24-500 reports that version 0x04DB was installed 10/4 @ 4:41 am..
Didn't notice anything good or bad with it.

Anyone know when the HD GUI firmware will start?


----------



## Drucifer

jdspencer said:


> . . . .
> 
> Anyone know when the HD GUI firmware will start?


No exact date for its NR debut.


----------



## jdspencer

Still set for October? I hope!


----------



## Drucifer

End most likely


----------



## Flyrx7

utmba95 said:


> The delay after changing a channel before it will allow you to pause is annoying. In the past this was about 18 seconds when changing to SD channels but only a second or so when going to HD. Now it's about 10 seconds when changing to an HD channel.
> 
> I also get no optical digital audio some of the time when changing to SD channels. My receiver occasionally had a problem with this in the past, but powering it off and back on fixed it. This no longer works. It may be a problem with my receiver, but I doubt it since it works fine on all the HD channels and sometimes on SD channels.


+1 exactly.

For me, it happens when using doubleplay. I'll have audio on one channel and not the other. The only ways to get the audio back is to change the offending channel. I can also change the unaffected channel to the same channel as the affected one on the other tuner, and sound will resume. When I change channels in this way I'm able to assume the entire buffer as well (both tuners on the same channel).

Frank
HR24-500


----------



## cdizzy

Is there any reason why my 3 receivers would pull this update 3 months after it was released? Also, why they are different names: HR21-100 0x04D1, HR21-100 0x04D2 and HR20-100 0x04DA.

Is it something to do with the older receivers?


----------



## looter

"cdizzy" said:


> Is there any reason why my 3 receivers would pull this update 3 months after it was released? Also, why they are different names: HR21-100 0x04D1, HR21-100 0x04D2 and HR20-100 0x04DA.
> 
> Is it something to do with the older receivers?


I just got 4d2 the other day. I'll take the new UI anytime. This version is buggy as ever. Screen saver blinks program, remote is flakey, etc.


----------



## ATARI

Remote response time has been abysmal this week on my HR20-100.


----------



## Laxguy

looter said:


> I just got 4d2 the other day. I'll take the new UI anytime. This version is buggy as ever. Screen saver blinks program, remote is flakey, etc.


On what receiver?

I am not clear what "4d2" is- a tweak to the old GUI? A roll out of the new? Is it SD or HD?


----------



## Go Beavs

Laxguy said:


> On what receiver?
> 
> I am not clear what "4d2" is- *a tweak to the old GUI?* A roll out of the new? Is it SD or HD?


Yup, it's a maintenance release of the regular SD GUI.


----------



## Drucifer

cdizzy said:


> Is there any reason why my 3 receivers would pull this update 3 months after it was released? Also, why they are different names: HR21-100 0x04D1, HR21-100 *0x04D2* and HR20-100 *0x04DA*.
> 
> Is it something to do with the older receivers?


Did 0x04D2 or 0x04DA add anything to Settings? Like _CenturyLink_ which was reported by one member the last time 0x04D2 was release.


----------



## mikellanes

I updated my HR24-100 on 11/5/11 and got update version 0x576 with the new HD guide. Its very slick and very very fast! is the 576 the newest one as of now?


----------



## Laxguy

mikellanes said:


> I updated my HR24-100 on 11/5/11 and got update version 0x576 with the new HD guide. Its very slick and very very fast! is the 576 the newest one as of now?


Er, well, ah, maaaybeee, but it kinda belongs in the CE discussion....:eek2:
But, yeah, it's the latest as of now. Stay tuned (in CE) for ....whatever!


----------



## Drucifer

mikellanes said:


> I updated my HR24-100 on 11/5/11 and got update version 0x576 with the new HD guide. Its very slick and very very fast! is *the 576* the newest one as of now?


The 0x0576 is the newest NR.


----------



## cdizzy

Drucifer said:


> Did 0x04D2 or 0x04DA add anything to Settings? Like _CenturyLink_ which was reported by one member the last time 0x04D2 was release.


I don't see anything on my HR20-100 that I haven't seen before. I'll check the HR21 with 0x04D2 in the morning.


----------



## cdizzy

Drucifer said:


> Did 0x04D2 or 0x04DA add anything to Settings? Like _CenturyLink_ which was reported by one member the last time 0x04D2 was release.


I can't find anything different between them.


----------



## bullshark

Fast Forwarding a recording doesn't update the image. It just shows the last frame before the ff button was pressed. The progress bar shows up as normal and 1/2/3/4 makes no difference.

It doesn't happen on all shows either. The most common show ( I really don't have time [nor should I] to try every show in my catalog) that exhibits this defect is NCIS recorded from USAHD.

TFR

bullshark


----------



## Guest

My HR24-100 and H24-200 picked up the 0x0576 update lastnight around 330 am. Blazing fast, not a single issue. The only thing it cleared was my VOD which repopulated after about an hour. Very happy with it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Please keep all CE talk out of these threads.

All posts involving releases other than the latest NR (Currently 0x575 or 0x576) will be deleted.


----------



## Drucifer

mcintire123 said:


> My HR24-100 and H24-200 picked up the 0x0576 update lastnight around 330 am. Blazing fast, not a single issue. The only thing it cleared was my VOD which repopulated after about an hour. Very happy with it.


Well there go the rumor that it's still limited to employees or Las Vegas.


----------



## Guest

oh no, You mean I ruined a rumour? and people work so hard to make those things up haha


----------



## Rockermann

mcintire123 said:


> oh no, You mean I ruined a rumour? and people work so hard to make those things up haha


Ha! That's funny. And right on the mark too.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

mcintire123 said:


> oh no, You mean I ruined a rumour? and people work so hard to make those things up haha


Just out of curiousity was it pushed to your receivers or did you force them?


----------



## Skyboss

Looks like the HD GUI is now in the stream for HR24-500's...

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR

Not sure if the times shown are local or eastern. Maybe someone can clarify. Looks like it was there this AM.

Sooner it comes the better. I WANT MY HD GUI!!!


----------



## Drucifer

Skyboss said:


> *Looks* like the HD GUI is now in the stream for HR24-500's...
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR
> 
> Not sure if the times shown are local or eastern. Maybe someone can clarify. Looks like it was there this AM.
> 
> Sooner it comes the better. I WANT MY HD GUI!!!


Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## RunnerFL

Skyboss said:


> Looks like the HD GUI is now in the stream for HR24-500's...
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR
> 
> Not sure if the times shown are local or eastern. Maybe someone can clarify. Looks like it was there this AM.
> 
> Sooner it comes the better. I WANT MY HD GUI!!!


Nope, when you would have posted (14:41p) 0x4DB would have been in the system. The last time that 0x576 was up for the HR24-500 was 4am.

The times on the site are in PT.


----------



## Skyboss

RunnerFL said:


> Nope, when you would have posted (14:41p) 0x4DB would have been in the system. The last time that 0x576 was up for the HR24-500 was 4am.
> 
> The times on the site are in PT.


Um... That's not what I posted. You and Drucifer skipped right over the:

* "Looks like it was there this AM". *

It hadn't been in the stream at all for the HR24-500's. At least not in the last few days since I started watching for it. It had been in there for the other HR24's.


----------



## RunnerFL

Skyboss said:


> Um... That's not what I posted. You and Drucifer skipped right over the:
> 
> * "Looks like it was there this AM". *
> 
> It hadn't been in the stream at all for the HR24-500's. At least not in the last few days since I started watching for it. It had been in there for the other HR24's.


You also said "Looks like the HD GUI is *now* in the stream for HR24-500's"...


----------



## dpeters11

Probably typo or bad autocorrect. Not became now.


----------



## Drucifer

For all you pushers, NRs are generally not put into stream on weekends because of reduced weekend staff.


----------



## Skyboss

RunnerFL said:


> You also said "Looks like the HD GUI is *now* in the stream for HR24-500's"...


If I were talking about something at the "current momment" I would have said... "in the stream right now" and said nothing about it having been in the stream in the AM.


----------



## mgavs

Just got 4da 11/13 on 3 hr20-100s, wonder why it took so long. It reintroduced problems I used to have and were fixed. It stinks!


----------



## RunnerFL

Skyboss said:


> If I were talking about something at the "current momment" I would have said... "in the stream right now" and said nothing about it having been in the stream in the AM.


Now means now, "right" would only be to emphasize now... Saying "right now" and "now" are different is like saying "car" and "4-wheeled car" mean different things.


----------



## Drucifer

Skyboss said:


> If I were talking about something at the "current momment" I would have said... "in the stream right now" and said nothing about it having been in the stream in the AM.


I see a women's logic here. Are you a woman? :lol:


----------



## Drucifer

mgavs said:


> Just got 4da 11/13 on 3 hr20-100s, wonder why it took so long. It reintroduced problems I used to have and were fixed. It stinks!


Because Firmware Watcher is currently not showing 0x04DA, I would call DirecTV and ask them what software you should be currently on, if not the HDGUI? Especially when the software 0x04DA is making things worst for you. Skip the lowly CSR, ask for the tech dept.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Because Firmware Watcher is currently not showing 0x04DA, I would call DirecTV and ask them what software you should be currently on, if not the HDGUI? Especially when the software 0x04DA is making things worst for you. Skip the lowly CSR, ask for the tech dept.


They aren't going to know what version is out there much less what version a specific unit should be on.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Because Firmware Watcher is currently not showing 0x04DA, I would call DirecTV and ask them what software you should be currently on, if not the HDGUI? Especially when the software 0x04DA is making things worst for you. Skip the lowly CSR, ask for the tech dept.


Bad, bad advice. :nono2:


----------



## Drucifer

RobertE said:


> Bad, bad advice. :nono2:


Really, if you are paying for a service and the service suddenly got worst, you would tell the customer to do exactly what then?


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> They aren't going to know what version is out there much less what version a specific unit should be on.


It's a shame, but I believe you. Why would a DirecTV tech know what software he working with.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Really, if you are paying for a service and the service suddenly got worst, you would tell the customer to do exactly what then?


Try and work through the problem. No one that a customer will be able to speak too will be able to identify specifcly what version of the firmware a specific box is supposed to have.

That was my point. That calling in and requesting to talk to tech support will be a waste of everyones time concering the version #.


----------



## Drucifer

RobertE said:


> Try and work through the problem. No one that a customer will be able to speak too will be able to identify specifcly what version of the firmware a specific box is supposed to have.
> 
> That was my point. That calling in and requesting to *talk to tech support will be a waste of everyone's time* concerning the version #.


Should I save that quote?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

What makes you think that someone may have an incorrect FW version on their receiver in the first place? If people were not forcing downloads there would be almost no chance.


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> What makes you think that someone may have an incorrect FW version on their receiver in the first place? If people were not forcing downloads there would be almost no chance.


This . . . .


mgavs said:


> Just got *4da* 11/13 on 3 hr20-100s, wonder why it took so long. *It reintroduced problems I used to have and were fixed. It stinks!*


----------



## Stuart Sweet

But if that is the version that was pushed (assuming the download was not forced) then it cannot by definition be a "wrong" version. In fact, DIRECTV controls what's in the stream very tightly and it's almost impossible to get a version that you were not authorized to get. Even the HDUI is authorized on some level, and if DIRECTV didn't want you to have it, they could keep you from having it.


----------



## mgavs

FYI I did not force it. I wonder what I will get if I force? My 3 hr20-100s always get updated within 1-3 days of each other. I am in no cal and just thought it was not time here yet for the hdgui. Must be something related to my account.


----------



## Drucifer

mgavs said:


> FYI I did not force it. *I wonder what I will get if I force?* My 3 hr20-100s always get updated within 1-3 days of each other. I am in no cal and just thought it was not time here yet for the hdgui. Must be something related to my account.


My guess, if you do a push now, you'll would get the previous version before 0x04DA, 0x04D9.

But before you do. Recheck all the settings. And look for anything that could be different.

And what exactly are you issues with 0x04DA?


----------



## bigc

I also received 0x4da....11/12 0325a.......on my HR20/700 so since noone knows why I 'm assuming we get this one 1st......


----------



## Drucifer

Is 0x04DA giving you any issues? mgavs didn't give details what his issues were with it, so I have no idea what you should look for.


----------



## oenophile

bigc said:


> I also received 0x4da....11/12 0325a.......on my HR20/700 so since noone knows why I 'm assuming we get this one 1st......


So, I have this too on my HR20/700 and I'm a bit confused. Shouldn't I be getting a completely new HD interface?

(Read through the posts and don't see a real reference to this? Sorry if I missed something obvious.)


----------



## dpeters11

No, HDGUI starts with 576. That's a later version than 4da.


----------



## bigc

oenophile said:


> So, I have this too on my HR20/700 and I'm a bit confused. Shouldn't I be getting a completely new HD interface?
> 
> (Read through the posts and don't see a real reference to this? Sorry if I missed something obvious.)


It gets more confusing this morning @ 0350a they downloaded 0x4e2 to my HR20/700
I couldn't find any info on this one...........??


----------



## Rich

bigc said:


> It gets more confusing this morning @ 0350a they downloaded 0x4e2 to my HR20/700
> I couldn't find any info on this one...........??


What that download last night meant to me was restarting, individually, all twelve of my HRs so I could use my MRV properly. Happens every time there's an NR. I know it's my own fault for having so many HRs, but...

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader

Hey, I have 11, so don't fret.


----------



## dsm

Ok so I just got my second update since the hdgui was announced. This time it was 0x4e2. Didn't.see release notes in rel note forum for that version. Any idea?


----------



## jabrwocky7

dsm said:


> Ok so I just got my second update since the hdgui was announced. This time it was 0x4e2. Didn't.see release notes in rel note forum for that version. Any idea?


me too


----------



## Rich

That new update is causing one of my most dependable 20-700s to randomly reboot. Did it twice since the download. Haven't checked the others yet. Seems to be nothing else wrong with the 20-700 and, hopefully, the next NR will resolve this issue.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer

It looks like *0x0576/4576* has been replaced in the stream by the last CC *0x057B/457B*.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, that is true. Moving forward, I wouldn't be surprised to see that change again.


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, that is true. Moving forward, I wouldn't be surprised to see that change again.


Well that depends how quick this NR is distributed. You must remember DirecTV doesn't want to make too many changes in those moving from the SDGUI to the HDGUI. And this NR release speed probably depends on how many calls DirecTV get from the DMAs that get it next week.

But I do expect a rapid run of new NRs, each with small changes, after the customer base get familiar with the basic HDGUI layout.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Respectfully neither of us are fully qualified to say what DIRECTV wants or does not want. Common sense dictates that they want the most stable release possible and for that they will likely ensure that the most stable release rolls out.


----------



## pappasbike

I wish I knew what you guys were talking about. The last version I got on my HR 21s was Ox4d1 back in August. I sure would like to see something that would speed these things up but I have given up hope on that.


----------



## Rich

pappasbike said:


> I wish I knew what you guys were talking about. The last version I got on my HR 21s was Ox4d1 back in August. I sure would like to see something that would speed these things up but I have given up hope on that.


What they are saying is it's better to suffer thru these "small" NRs to ensure a stable NR when we get the HD GUI. This is a good thing, not something that they do to annoy us. The last thing we need is an unstable NR for the HD GUI.

Rich


----------



## hdtvluvr

The firmware server appears to be down. Is this on purpose?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

hdtvluvr said:


> The firmware server appears to be down. Is this on purpose?


It's a site that is run by a member here, it's not owned by the DBSTalk or DIRECTV so it could be on purpose.


----------



## Davenlr

hdtvluvr said:


> The firmware server appears to be down. Is this on purpose?


It was down last night, came up for a little while, then went down again. Dont see any reason it would be on purpose. Might have to do with all the internet outages out west due to the windstorms.


----------



## texassteve

So how do you know what version (HR24-200) 4E2 is? you say HDGUI starts with 576, how does 567 (I dont see that type of number on my 24) coralate to what I do see "4E2"???? Or better stated, what "4XX" version = 576 or greater?

thanks



dpeters11 said:


> No, HDGUI starts with 576. That's a later version than 4da.


----------



## RunnerFL

texassteve said:


> So how do you know what version (HR24-200) 4E2 is? you say HDGUI starts with 576, how does 567 (I dont see that type of number on my 24) coralate to what I do see "4E2"???? Or better stated, what "4XX" version = 576 or greater?
> 
> thanks


4e2, as has been stated numerous times, is a maintenance release for the current SD GUI NR. There is no 567 and the HD GUI starts with 576 or 57B.


----------



## Drucifer

0x04xx/44xx are SDGUI software version numbers; 0x05xx/45xx are HDGUI software version numbers. The numbers are in hexadecimal order.


----------



## dsw2112

texassteve said:


> So how do you know what version (HR24-200) 4E2 is? you say HDGUI starts with 576, how does 567 (I dont see that type of number on my 24) coralate to what I do see "4E2"???? Or better stated, what "4XX" version = 576 or greater?
> 
> thanks


4E2, and 576 are both Hexadecimal format.

4E2 = 1250 (decimal notation) 
576 = 1398
57B = 1403


----------



## homebase

Received 57B this afternoon while HR22-100 was in use. I thought all updates were overnight?

Well, the issue is only a partial show recorded. Wife put a 1hr show on at 3pm, at 3:40 clicked R to record it (just in case, old habit), channel never changed. Show only started recording at 3:40pm, not at the expected 3pm time. So only 20 minutes was recorded. The behavior up til today, was the entire program would have been recorded.

Is the DVR behavior different with this release?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

homebase said:


> Received 57B this afternoon while HR22-100 was in use. I thought all updates were overnight?
> 
> Well, the issue is only a partial show recorded. Wife put a 1hr show on at 3pm, at 3:40 clicked R to record it (just in case, old habit), channel never changed. Show only started recording at 3:40pm, not at the expected 3pm time. So only 20 minutes was recorded. The behavior up til today, was the entire program would have been recorded.
> 
> Is the DVR behavior different with this release?


It usually is done overnight. Occasionally it happens during the day.

As for the DVR behavior, it shouldn't change. It should operate as you expect it to.

Mike


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™

I was running the *4E2* NR on my HR21-200. Did a Reset just for grins. Got _downgraded _to *4D1*?!? 

Checked the Firmware Tracker site for my model and it lists _0x457B_, _0x44C5_, _0x458F _and _0x458D_. *4C5*?? WTF, over?


----------



## RobertE

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> I was running the *4E2* NR on my HR21-200. Did a Reset just for grins. Got _downgraded _to *4D1*?!?
> 
> Checked the Firmware Tracker site for my model and it lists _0x457B_, _0x44C5_, _0x458F _and _0x458D_. *4C5*?? WTF, over?


This is why, it has been said, over and over and over, NOT to force the download. You may end up with an older wide release version.


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™

RobertE said:


> This is why, it has been said, over and over and over, NOT to force the download. You may end up with an older wide release version.


I don't come to this site all that often 

What I don't get is ... why would I be sent an older version (if they've already previously rolled out *4E2* in the NR I got automatically, why did I get *4D1*?) in the first place; but mainly, why is the Firmware Tracker site reporting an _even older_ version (*4C5*) that I've never heard of as the only mainstream 4xx version available in the stream?? Why didn't I get sent _that_ one? *4D1* wasn't listed ...


----------



## Scott Kocourek

There are a number of different versions out there, my suggestions, as it always has been, is to not mess with things. DIRECTV will send the FW that they want you to have when they are ready for you to have it.

You mentioned that your forced a DL for grins, going by your last post you aren't grinning.


----------



## Rich

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> I don't come to this site all that often
> 
> What I don't get is ... why would I be sent an older version (if they've already previously rolled out *4E2* in the NR I got automatically, why did I get *4D1*?) in the first place; but mainly, why is the Firmware Tracker site reporting an _even older_ version (*4C5*) that I've never heard of as the only mainstream 4xx version available in the stream?? Why didn't I get sent _that_ one? *4D1* wasn't listed ...


Now you're being logical. And you're right. And you've learned that logic rarely applies with D*. You'll get used to it.

Rich


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™

Scott Kocourek said:


> There are a number of different versions out there, my suggestions, as it always has been, is to not mess with things. DIRECTV will send the FW that they want you to have when they are ready for you to have it.
> 
> You mentioned that your forced a DL for grins, going by your last post you aren't grinning.


I was trying to figure out the whole Firmware Tracker site thing. There is no 'legend' on that site, so you're forced to try and figure out what all the numbers and times and colors signify.

I saw what looked like it was the 'current' version in the stream at the time I tried it (outside of the 5xx 'window') and I thought I should force a download to see if that's what I would get. Guess I learned my lesson 

[_TBH, what I was *really* trying to do was figure out how to time it right so I'd get the HD GUI - this was sort of a trial run to see if the behavior matched what the Firmware Tracker claimed._]


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™

Rich said:


> Now you're being logical. And you're right. And you've learned that logic rarely applies with D*. You'll get used to it.


 :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> I was trying to figure out the whole Firmware Tracker site thing. There is no 'legend' on that site, so you're forced to try and figure out what all the numbers and times and colors signify.


There's a color legend at the bottom and if you click on "more info" at the top you get help.


----------



## TexasJames

You can also abort an download/install with a reboot, if the version shown being downloaded isn't what you expect/want, if done early in the process.


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™

RunnerFL said:


> There's a color legend at the bottom and if you click on "more info" at the top you get help.


I figured out the Newer -> Older "_These are the newest/newer/older/oldest versions available_" color code, but the "_Tp3 · Tp21 · Tp24 · Tp25 · Tp30 · Tp31 · Other_" color bar escapes me.

The only thing I could think of was that those are transponder numbers, but if so, why would we care? It's not like when you press "02468" that you get a choice of which transponder feed to force a download from ... (right?) 

P.S. Just forced another update after Midnight PST ... it started to say 0*4E2* and then it quickly changed to 0*57B* ... woo hoo I'm in


----------



## RunnerFL

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> I figured out the Newer -> Older "_These are the newest/newer/older/oldest versions available_" color code, but the "_Tp3 · Tp21 · Tp24 · Tp25 · Tp30 · Tp31 · Other_" color bar escapes me.


Each Transponder has its own color.



Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> The only thing I could think of was that those are transponder numbers, but if so, why would we care? It's not like when you press "02468" that you get a choice of which transponder feed to force a download from ... (right?)


No, you don't get a choice. You are shown the different transponders because different units download from different transponders. Some of the firmware you see listed is on transponders that only DirecTV can download from, some transponders everyone can download from and other transponders that only authorized customers can download from.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Worth pointing out again that the Firmware Watcher is a completely volunteer effort. Complaints are not appreciated.


----------



## RunnerFL

Stuart Sweet said:


> Worth pointing out again that the Firmware Watcher is a completely volunteer effort. Complaints are not appreciated.


Exactly


----------



## Jon J

Nor are they justified.


----------



## bobcamp1

Stuart Sweet said:


> Worth pointing out again that the Firmware Watcher is a completely volunteer effort. Complaints are not appreciated.


How about suggestions then? I too had problems figuring out exactly what that web page did.

The site tells you after the fact when a software download was available -- I think. Since I don't have a time machine, this information isn't all that useful. Is there also a way to track when that version was available for the previous night(s), so people could guess when the software would be available that night? Or is that the entire purpose -- to show when it was available last night so you can guess when it's available tonight?

I think that page is for advanced users and CE members only. I wouldn't mention it to us here in the general masses. It's only going to get us into trouble.


----------



## dpeters11

It does have historical data, on the links at the top. This is the HR page:
http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR

I think it's important to keep in mind how this works. Unless I'm off base, it's pretty much automated. The system just captures the data off the satellites, which is unencrypted. I'd assume this is similar to how gct does his transponder maps, just different data. Along with a couple other people that do this kind of thing for us, like the Sixto Report.


----------



## RunnerFL

bobcamp1 said:


> The site tells you after the fact when a software download was available -- I think.


Not only after the fact, it tells you what is there right now.

For instance right now 4D1 is up for the HR21-700. Keep in mind all times are Pacific.

You are actually clicking on "HR" at the top of the page right? Or are you just staying on http://www.redh.com/dtv/?


----------



## bobcamp1

RunnerFL said:


> Not only after the fact, it tells you what is there right now.
> 
> For instance right now 4D1 is up for the HR21-700. Keep in mind all times are Pacific.
> 
> You are actually clicking on "HR" at the top of the page right? Or are you just staying on http://www.redh.com/dtv/?


Yes, I'm on the right page. It's just not that useful for what many here are suggesting it's used for. For example, last night for the HR24-200 version 0x57B was available after midnight PST for around 40 minutes. The night before, it was available after 3:30 PST for almost 80 minutes. I think people want to know "later tonight from x:xx to y:yy if you force a download you will without a doubt get the new HD GUI." Since I now see the times vary wildly from night to night, I'd have to stay up all night and check the web site every 10 minutes. I'm geeky, but I'm not *THAT* geeky.

I understand that's what the web site does, and I understand it's automated, and I understand it's a volunteer site. But it's a little confusing the way it's currently designed for a newbie to understand. Probably because it wasn't designed for them.

For those newbies, you have to monitor and refresh this site every 10 minutes from midnight to 4 AM PST. Be sure to click the refresh button on your web browser every 10 minutes. Locate where your specific model of receiver/DVR is. Then when version 0x057B has at least one orange highlighted time underneath it for your model number (it should be close to the current time in PST), that's when you force a software download. Note that the window of opportunity is small -- it can be as little as 15 minutes although it's typically an hour.

*[Mod Edit]*


----------



## pappasbike

Well I was shocked this morning since I have not gotten any of the releases you guys have been talking about. The last release I got was back in August. But today the new UI is up on my HR 21s. Just playing around with it now but got to say visually it's stunning compared to the previous one.


----------



## THX

Has anyone noticed that this firmware has changed your ability to remotely play a program from a DVR that has two programs being recorded on it? Before the HD GUI update you could remotely watch a program on another DVR through the network so long as no one else was. Now, if two programs are being recorded it gives you the red X next to the program on the DVR that is recording two programs.

Am I the only one noticing or experiencing this?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

THX said:


> Has anyone noticed that this firmware has changed your ability to remotely play a program from a DVR that has two programs being recorded on it? Before the HD GUI update you could remotely watch a program on another DVR through the network so long as no one else was. Now, if two programs are being recorded it gives you the red X next to the program on the DVR that is recording two programs.
> 
> Am I the only one noticing or experiencing this?


I have not seen this, the only time there is a "red x" here is when someone is already remotely viewing off of that receiver.


----------



## THX

Scott Kocourek said:


> I have not seen this, the only time there is a "red x" here is when someone is already remotely viewing off of that receiver.


I definitely have a problem then. There is no one remotely viewing off of that receiver. Looks like I found a bug...


----------



## Davenlr

THX said:


> I definitely have a problem then. There is no one remotely viewing off of that receiver. Looks like I found a bug...


Try rebooting the server. I have had the same issue with a version of the HDGUI. Sometimes rebooting it works.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Yup, a menu restart should be in your future. I'm thinking that would fix the problem.


----------



## THX

Is anyone else's time cutoff about halfway in the upper right hand corner of their screen?


----------



## Rich

THX said:


> Has anyone noticed that this firmware has changed your ability to remotely play a program from a DVR that has two programs being recorded on it? Before the HD GUI update you could remotely watch a program on another DVR through the network so long as no one else was. Now, if two programs are being recorded it gives you the red X next to the program on the DVR that is recording two programs.
> 
> Am I the only one noticing or experiencing this?


I don't have the HD GUI yet, but I've been experiencing those red circles for quite a while. Just turning off the HR that I was seeing them on usually cleared them up, no need to go thru the rebooting process. I thought they were normal or just glitches, but I finally got tired of them and asked *VOS* for help thru PMs. After a few PMs the problem stopped. I don't think we did anything, I think one of these small NRs seems to have cleared it up. Odd, no?

Try turning off the HR you're seeing the red circles on and then turning it right back on. That's worked every time for me.

Rich


----------



## THX

Scott Kocourek said:


> Yup, a menu restart should be in your future. I'm thinking that would fix the problem.


A DVR reboot fixed that glitch. Thanks!


----------



## looter

Playing a little catchup on the HDGUI.

From the FAQ, I don't get it...
"Should I force the download to the new HD Onscreen Guide if I did not receive the initial Download on November 1?
Don't force a download for the new HD Onscreen Guide. If a download is forced, the receiver will revert back to the existing guide and you will not be able to receive the new guide until it is released to your DMA."

Also I don't see HR22s or HR23s listed on the firmware stream monitoring site. Are they not getting the HDGUI?


----------



## dpeters11

They have the same software as the HR21. They are getting the GUI, the only HD box that will not get it is the H20.


----------



## looter

"dpeters11" said:


> They have the same software as the HR21. They are getting the GUI, the only HD box that will not get it is the H20.


But can you force download the HD GUI to an HR22/23 when it is in the stream for the HR21? And if you do, will it stick or will it revert to the current NR for your region as I read the HD GUI FAQ to state?


----------



## dpeters11

If the HR21 software is in the stream, HR22 and 23 are as well. But, as has been said in the past, forcing is not recommended. There have been cases of someone getting a software version that they were not expecting, and getting software with bugs.


----------



## looter

"dpeters11" said:


> ...getting software with bugs.


I don't need to force a download to get that.

Under what circumstances would an HR22 "revert" to the current non HD GUI?

*Mod edit*


----------



## Scott Kocourek

It's not worth the trouble to force the HDUI, you may end up with something you don't want. DIRECTV will force it to your receiver. Don't worry, you will get it.


----------



## looter

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> It's not worth the trouble to force the HDUI, you may end up with something you don't want. DIRECTV will force it to your receiver. Don't worry, you will get it.


Thanks for the advice but my question remains unanswered.

Under what circumstances would an HR22 "revert" to the current non-HD GUI?


----------



## RobertE

looter said:


> Thanks for the advice but my question remains unanswered.
> 
> Under what circumstances would an HR22 "revert" to the current non-HD GUI?


Any time the older 4xx version is streaming and a force is done.


----------



## looter

"RobertE" said:


> Any time the older 4xx version is streaming and a force is done.


OK, that is expected behavior. Similar to any other forced download such as those whose name can't be spoken.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## looter

Got HDGUI today HR22-100. Long Beach, CA. Didn't see it on the list of cities/regions but did get a few emails from DIRECTV before and after update. So much for the idea the L.A. area would be getting it last.


----------



## dengland

Not sure if I am having a hardware issue that that the SW is not responding to or not.

Turned the TV on to find screen saver on and a "Searching for Signal Sat IN 2 (771)" message. Changing the channel had no effect. SAT signal test showed strong values for both tuners on multiple tuners.

Sent diagnostic 20111223-1F2F.

Menu reset did not bring back live TV. RBR brought back normal control.

About 20 minutes later TV pixelated, the screen froze, and the 771 error reappeared on SAT 2. Swapped inputs right at the back of recever (after the BBCs). No change.

Sent diagnostic 20111223-193B. RBR again. 

HW: HR22/100
SW: 0x576


----------



## Rich

dengland said:


> Not sure if I am having a hardware issue that that the SW is not responding to or not.
> 
> Turned the TV on to find screen saver on and a "Searching for Signal Sat IN 2 (771)" message. Changing the channel had no effect. SAT signal test showed strong values for both tuners on multiple tuners.
> 
> Sent diagnostic 20111223-1F2F.
> 
> Menu reset did not bring back live TV. RBR brought back normal control.
> 
> About 20 minutes later TV pixelated, the screen froze, and the 771 error reappeared on SAT 2. Swapped inputs right at the back of recever (after the BBCs). No change.
> 
> Sent diagnostic 20111223-193B. RBR again.
> 
> HW: HR22/100
> SW: 0x576


You probably have a bad LNB or need a dish alignment badly. Is that the only HR you have? If you have another one, put it on the same coax feed/s and see if the same thing occurs. If it does, get a service call. If it doesn't, it's probably the 22 itself.

Rich


----------



## dengland

Rich said:


> You probably have a bad LNB or need a dish alignment badly. Is that the only HR you have? If you have another one, put it on the same coax feed/s and see if the same thing occurs. If it does, get a service call. If it doesn't, it's probably the 22 itself.
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich. 2nd receiver on the same cables had macro blocking on Locals this morning, but not ever the 771 error. Changing the channel away and back corrected the problem.... Signal strength on appropriate Spot beam transponder (103S TP 15 for Orlando NBC, CBS, ABC) never went below 95 on either tuner. I checked 4 other HR receivers on their home cables and got same results. Other transponders were as strong or stronger on all devices. Does not seem like a LNB or alignment issue.


----------



## slackrlthe slackrl

After reboot system receiver appears to be ok.



RSlack


----------



## slackrlthe slackrl

At the begining of this thread....


> The Contents of this Release: (Differences based on previous national releases)
> 
> New features
> 
> High Definition Black Motif User Interface
> Faster speed for navigating the guide
> Menu icons to easily find what you want
> Learn more at directv.com/newHD
> DBSTalk First Look here: HDGUI First Look
> MyDIRECTV (DVRs only)
> What's on Now?
> You Might Like
> *All Movies
> Movie posters for visual browsing experience
> Find all movies regardless of the sourse (VOD, Linear, PPV, Premium, etc)*
> Picture in Graphics Moved to left of the screen
> Integrated Rotton Tomatoes movie ratings
> 
> Updated
> 
> Improved Stability
> Interactive content downloads separately with a "Downloading Additional Software" message if this is the first update


Does this feature work on Non DVR Models i.e.?:

_* All Movies
Movie posters for visual browsing experience
Find all movies regardless of the sourse (VOD, Linear, PPV, Premium, etc)*_

Thanks for the response.

RSlack


----------



## Laxguy

Receivers without HDDs get less info, have fewer options. In addition to what you notice is missing, the cast and crew info is truncated. No photo nor mini-bio.


----------



## slackrlthe slackrl

Laxguy said:


> Receivers without HDDs get less info, have fewer options. In addition to what you notice is missing, the cast and crew info is truncated. No photo nor mini-bio.


Thanks...I thought that would be the case...
Rslack


----------



## slackrlthe slackrl

looter said:


> Got HDGUI today HR22-100. Long Beach, CA. Didn't see it on the list of cities/regions but did get a few emails from DIRECTV before and after update. So much for the idea the L.A. area would be getting it last.


By E-mail you mean:

1. E-mail via valid internet e-mail account?
2. E-mail via the DirecTv HD Recv/Dvr, i.e. Messages?

RSlack


----------



## Laxguy

slackrlthe slackrl said:


> Thanks...I thought that would be the case...
> Rslack


You're more than welcome, and welcome also to DBSTalk!


----------



## Burt

*Movie posters for visual browsing experience*

Is there any way to shut this off and get a text display? It's horrible.

I can read. Honest, I can.

Thanks,

Burt


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Burt said:


> *Movie posters for visual browsing experience*
> 
> Is there any way to shut this off and get a text display? It's horrible.
> 
> I can read. Honest, I can.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Burt


There's no option for text only. Sorry.

Mike


----------



## Rich

dengland said:


> Thanks Rich. 2nd receiver on the same cables had macro blocking on Locals this morning, but not ever the 771 error. Changing the channel away and back corrected the problem.... Signal strength on appropriate Spot beam transponder (103S TP 15 for Orlando NBC, CBS, ABC) never went below 95 on either tuner. I checked 4 other HR receivers on their home cables and got same results. Other transponders were as strong or stronger on all devices. Does not seem like a LNB or alignment issue.


Sounds like the 22 is shot, not a bad thing, maybe you'll get a 24 to replace it.

Rich


----------



## Invion

on 12/26/@2:57m.I got a glitch on all 3 receivers,I have hr24-100 receivers.
All 3 boxes went look like their in Zoom mode.
Called DTV, tech says it,s my HDMI Cable,,,,I think not.
Called DTV on 12/27,,,said they would send a tech out.
Then I called back today (12/29) Tech says it,s definately on their end,,,They turned it over to enginnering,,,,,,Meanwhile my hr24-100 are still in zoom,,went in t tv menu,all is fine .went into Menu for hr24,on format it looks the same on 1080i stretch and 1080i normal.
All 3 boxes are zoomed out.
All dtv says is be hang in there,they will correct it...


----------



## Burt

Mike Bertelson said:


> There's no option for text only. Sorry.
> 
> Mike


What a shame. D* has taken an efficient, well thought out routine and destroyed it in the service of making it pretty. The posters are unreadable, even in HD.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Burt said:


> What a shame. D* has taken an efficient, well thought out routine and destroyed it in the service of making it pretty. The posters are unreadable, even in HD.


I can't speak for anyone else but there readable here. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Burt

Invion said:


> on 12/26/@2:57m.I got a glitch on all 3 receivers,I have hr24-100 receivers.
> All 3 boxes went look like their in Zoom mode.
> Called DTV, tech says it,s my HDMI Cable,,,,I think not.
> Called DTV on 12/27,,,said they would send a tech out.
> Then I called back today (12/29) Tech says it,s definately on their end,,,They turned it over to enginnering,,,,,,Meanwhile my hr24-100 are still in zoom,,went in t tv menu,all is fine .went into Menu for hr24,on format it looks the same on 1080i stretch and 1080i normal.
> All 3 boxes are zoomed out.
> All dtv says is be hang in there,they will correct it...


Let me know if you see a fix before I do.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200206


----------



## Burt

Mike Bertelson said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but there readable here. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


Glad it works for you. I am reacting to my wife who has a slight vision problem. She had no problem with the SD interface. Now, she has to call me in to read the screen whenever she wants to find a movie.

Burt


----------



## Drucifer

Mike Bertelson said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but there readable here. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


All? :scratch:


----------



## Laxguy

Burt said:


> Glad it works for you. I am reacting to my wife who has a slight vision problem. She had no problem with the SD interface. Now, she has to call me in to read the screen whenever she wants to find a movie.
> 
> Burt


Perhaps using the Guide or Search functions would work well for her? It'd be nice to have a toggle to go Text or Images, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Drucifer said:


> All? :scratch:


I don't remember any that were unreadable but I'll look through them and check.

Mike


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Burt said:


> Glad it works for you. I am reacting to my wife who has a slight vision problem. She had no problem with the SD interface. Now, she has to call me in to read the screen whenever she wants to find a movie.
> 
> Burt


You may want to get a calibration dvd for your dvd player and calibrate your television. The new UI looks great as long as the television is calibrated properly.

This will help a lot of people.


----------



## Burt

Laxguy said:


> Perhaps using the Guide or Search functions would work well for her? It'd be nice to have a toggle to go Text or Images, but I'm not holding my breath.


She likes to browse through movies. Unfortunately, that is no longer possible for her. I tried our old trick of browsing on channel 1100, hoping for plain text. It now defaults to the posters.

On the poster display, about a third of the entries are decipherable to her if she keeps her nose about 12 inches from the monitor. Her only option if I'm not around is to select the posters one by one and read the descriptions. This is *very *time consuming. It's just not practical. Doesn't do much for the WAF.


----------



## Burt

Scott Kocourek said:


> You may want to get a calibration dvd for your dvd player and calibrate your television. The new UI looks great as long as the television is calibrated properly.
> 
> This will help a lot of people.


You may be right. Right now we're watching on an old 34" Sony CRT. The picture is reasonably sharp, but pretty small by today's standards.

I will be pulling the trigger on 55" LED flat screen some time in January or February. I hope that will improve things. If not, I will certainly try your suggestion.

Thanks,

Burt


----------



## Laxguy

Burt-

I have a strong suspicion—and hope— that your future plan will solve the problem completely. 

Best wishes!


----------



## Burt

Laxguy said:


> Burt-
> 
> I have a strong suspicion-and hope- that your future plan will solve the problem completely.
> 
> Best wishes!


Thanks.


----------



## Rich

Scott Kocourek said:


> You may want to get a calibration dvd for your dvd player and calibrate your television. The new UI looks great as long as the television is calibrated properly.
> 
> This will help a lot of people.


Or buy a Panny plasma and get a great picture right out of the box. I've now got eight, all running on "Vivid", as a Panasonic tech suggested to me, because, as he said, why would you want to dim the great colors the display puts out? It does take about a week or so for the PQ to "calm down" and, on one of my three 1080p sets I did have to make a minor adjustment on hue or tint or something like that. I have tried the calibration discs and have always gone back to the Vivid setting.

And, yes, I can clearly read everything on the new GUI including the posters. The only thing I did wrong with the Pannys was to buy five 720p sets. They still have very good pictures on them, but I do wish I had waited a bit or just bought them all in 1080p. The GUI is still perfectly clear on the 720p sets.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914

Rich said:


> Or buy a Panny plasma and get a great picture right out of the box. I've now got eight, all running on "Vivid", as a Panasonic tech suggested to me, because, as he said, why would you want to dim the great colors the display puts out? It does take about a week or so for the PQ to "calm down" and, on one of my three 1080p sets I did have to make a minor adjustment on hue or tint or something like that. I have tried the calibration discs and have always gone back to the Vivid setting.
> 
> ...


The settings look good to you and that's the most important thing, but the settings aren't accurate.


----------



## Rich

sigma1914 said:


> The settings look good to you and that's the most important thing, but the settings aren't accurate.


This is something that's been on my mind for quite a while and I'd like to discus it. If a Mod wants me to start a thread about it, I'd be happy to.

I have tried LCDs and I'll agree that they need some kind of calibration when they come out of the box. But, I'm not alone in my opinions about the Panny plasmas being good right out of the box. And I know it's not like that with all plasmas, but the only other one I've tried is a Phillips. Took that back rather quickly.

Just about every calibration disc or method I've tried has said the same thing: You'll get used to the picture in a week or two. What is that? I like the colors I get out of the Pannys and every method of calibration I've tried has caused those colors to dim. I'm supposed to get used to that?

Years ago, I signed a purchase order for a projector for an auditorium that we were redoing. About $40,000 for the projector itself. The whole setup was for the projector to put a picture on a huge screen (don't remember the size, but it was a really big room) and two Mitsubishi 34" CRT screens. Took almost two weeks to calibrate that thing. Two weeks of desperately trying to mediate the constant arguments between our IT contractors and the IT guys from the place we bought the projector from.

I've always been leery about TVs that needed to be calibrated after that.

I know what the Yankees uniforms are supposed to look like, I know what a baseball is supposed to look like, I know what an apple, peach and pear is supposed to look like. I know what famous folks are supposed to look like. I didn't see those colors on those objects when I calibrated the Pannys. I saw dull renderings of what should have been vivid colors. The worst thing I saw was a very dull American flag. I know what that's supposed to look like and it didn't and it never changed until I went back and reset the TV.

Your turn.... :lol: (I'm not trying to start a massive argument).

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm completely, 100% on Rich's side here. Now, I have used calibration discs to set up my TVs, and I have been personally happy with the results in general. *However*, when I haven't been happy, then I adjusted things to my personal preferences and not to someone else's reference levels. I found the picture on my new Blu-ray player was a bit dim at reference levels, and I pumped up the backlight two notches and scaled back the dynamic contrast. Now it suits me fine and I don't give a whit whether or not a test pattern says it's right.


----------



## sigma1914

Out of the box (we'll call vivid for discussion purposes) plasmas usually look good on most sets, but waiting a bit to adjust it will really make a difference. I used to like the vivid look...colors really popped, especially on outdoor scenes. I was really happy when I saw my Samsung c8000 out the box, and didn't adjust much until I broke it in. 

Then, I adjusted stuff to recommended reference settings. With a little tweaking I got it just right, but it seemed dim...and it was. However, I noticed it was more natural and that's the key. A Yankees game on YES, which IMO is one of the best PQ channels for sports, looked like I was there. It didn't overpower a room with light...it naturally filled it.


----------



## Laxguy

"Needing" calibration out of the box would be a bad sign to me, too. After a week or so, I put in settings that were recommended by some expert or other on my two Sammies. Hardly noticeable, and I think I'd be just as happy with the results if I hadn't changed a thing. I occasionally change a setting or two such as picture style, but I don't care for Vivid personally, at least on these sets. So it's pretty much movie or sports settings.


----------



## Rich

sigma1914 said:


> Out of the box (we'll call vivid for discussion purposes) plasmas usually look good on most sets, but waiting a bit to adjust it will really make a difference. I used to like the vivid look...colors really popped, especially on outdoor scenes. I was really happy when I saw my Samsung c8000 out the box, and didn't adjust much until I broke it in.
> 
> Then, I adjusted stuff to recommended reference settings. With a little tweaking I got it just right, but it seemed dim...and it was. However, I noticed it was more natural and that's the key. A Yankees game on YES, which IMO is one of the best PQ channels for sports, looked like I was there. It didn't overpower a room with light...it naturally filled it.


I just got thru watching the Rutgers bowl game this morning and was quite satisfied with the PQ on the new plasma. I don't know if YES does any of the actual coverage of games played in the Stadium, but it was pretty good. Iowa State's helmets were especially noticeable and their color really stood out.

Rich


----------



## Rich

sigma1914 said:


> Out of the box (we'll call vivid for discussion purposes) plasmas "usually" look good on most sets, but waiting a bit to adjust it will really make a difference. I used to like the vivid look...colors really popped, especially on outdoor scenes. I was really happy when I saw my Samsung c8000 out the box, and didn't adjust much until I broke it in.
> 
> Then, I adjusted stuff to recommended reference settings. With a little tweaking I got it just right, but it seemed dim...and it was. However, I noticed it was more natural and that's the key. A Yankees game on YES, which IMO is one of the best PQ channels for sports, looked like I was there. It didn't overpower a room with light...it naturally filled it.


That Phillips plasma I bought didn't look good out of the box. Every time I changed to a different channel, I had to reset the settings. My first thought was, "Oh no, they're not all the same (meaning plasmas)". Not what I expected, figured a plasma was a plasma. Now I'm leery of any TV but a Panny plasma and I wouldn't even consider their LCD sets (bad reviews).

Rich


----------



## Invion

OK SAME PROBLEM,(Pix looks like in Zoom Mode)
OK DTV Tech came out yesterday 1/03/12,He swapped out 3 boxes,but that didn,t do any good,,,,OK ,Lets go back to what happened,On 12/26 @2:48pm my wife was in the kitchen making a late lunch for us,she saw (as what she described) A Bright Flash,then the pix (on her TV) went into what looks like zoom mode,I was in the living room,(I dozed off,when she walked in with lunch I awokened ,looked at my 55 inch tv,and said Hey ,this looks like in zoom mode,,,,wife said hers did that to, ok I grab the remote,check settings all is well,,,,So I start thinking OK maybe an electrical glitch,,,,,I go into the bedroom, turn power strip on ,(power strip is for tv only) pix comes on and that TV is is in what looks like zoom mode,,,,Hmmm,3 tv,s same problem,,,,Nope not an electrical glitch,,,,,Dtv says they never seen anything like it,,,,,anyone ever experiance this problem before.....On a side note,I had a freind bring over an extra 42In, (hdmi tv) he had in his basement,hooked it up to dtv,,,,and that was in stretch mode too, he takes it back home,,,,rehooks it up to his dtv box and all is well.....HELP...


----------



## Rich

Invion said:


> OK SAME PROBLEM,(Pix looks like in Zoom Mode)
> OK DTV Tech came out yesterday 1/03/12,He swapped out 3 boxes,but that didn,t do any good,,,,OK ,Lets go back to what happened,On 12/26 @2:48pm my wife was in the kitchen making a late lunch for us,she saw (as what she described) A Bright Flash,then the pix (on her TV) went into what looks like zoom mode,I was in the living room,(I dozed off,when she walked in with lunch I awokened ,looked at my 55 inch tv,and said Hey ,this looks like in zoom mode,,,,wife said hers did that to, ok I grab the remote,check settings all is well,,,,So I start thinking OK maybe an electrical glitch,,,,,I go into the bedroom, turn power strip on ,(power strip is for tv only) pix comes on and that TV is is in what looks like zoom mode,,,,Hmmm,3 tv,s same problem,,,,Nope not an electrical glitch,,,,,Dtv says they never seen anything like it,,,,,anyone ever experiance this problem before.....On a side note,I had a freind bring over an extra 42In, (hdmi tv) he had in his basement,hooked it up to dtv,,,,and that was in stretch mode too, he takes it back home,,,,rehooks it up to his dtv box and all is well.....HELP...


The simplest thing to do, I would think, is convince D* that there is a major problem with your "system" (the dish to the HRs, I think you proved that by using your friends TV. Good troubleshooting, BTW.)

Keep calling constantly. You should be directed to the Case Management Group after three calls about the same issues. The CMG can and will help you thru this. You'll be told that the CMG will contact you in a couple hours, stay home and wait, they will call.

Rich


----------



## DogLover

Invion said:


> OK SAME PROBLEM,(Pix looks like in Zoom Mode)
> OK DTV Tech came out yesterday 1/03/12,He swapped out 3 boxes,but that didn,t do any good,,,,OK ,Lets go back to what happened,On 12/26 @2:48pm my wife was in the kitchen making a late lunch for us,she saw (as what she described) A Bright Flash,then the pix (on her TV) went into what looks like zoom mode,I was in the living room,(I dozed off,when she walked in with lunch I awokened ,looked at my 55 inch tv,and said Hey ,this looks like in zoom mode,,,,wife said hers did that to, ok I grab the remote,check settings all is well,,,,So I start thinking OK maybe an electrical glitch,,,,,I go into the bedroom, turn power strip on ,(power strip is for tv only) pix comes on and that TV is is in what looks like zoom mode,,,,Hmmm,3 tv,s same problem,,,,Nope not an electrical glitch,,,,,Dtv says they never seen anything like it,,,,,anyone ever experiance this problem before.....On a side note,I had a freind bring over an extra 42In, (hdmi tv) he had in his basement,hooked it up to dtv,,,,and that was in stretch mode too, he takes it back home,,,,rehooks it up to his dtv box and all is well.....HELP...


To summarize, 6 different DIRCTV boxes, and 4 different TVs have the exact same problem. One of those TVs works fine at your friends house with his DIRECTV box. Is that correct?

You described the issue in your friends's TV as stretch mode, and on your TVs as zoom mode. Did they look the same, or different? I assume you cycled the formats on your TVs. Did the zoom mode on your TV zoom the picture an extra amount?

Did you try HD and SD channels? Did they change the symptoms any? Did you unplug the TV (other than the one you mentioned was on the power strip?) or DIRECTV boxes and then reboot them? Did that change any symptoms?


----------



## Invion

NO my freinds TV is fine,1080i,pillar box,,Yes I went through all the formats,but it didn,t do any good.His pix at his house looks fine,,,,,when he brought his tv over to my house,it looked like it was totally zoomed out,,,,,Now a DTV Field Supervisor called me yesterday,,,,,all he could do was tell me to be patient,DTV is working on the problem.His Tech (the tech that swapped out the boxes ) told the field supervisor it indeed looks like a DTV issue.


----------



## Rich

Invion said:


> NO my freinds TV is fine,1080i,pillar box,,Yes I went through all the formats,but it didn,t do any good.His pix at his house looks fine,,,,,when he brought his tv over to my house,it looked like it was totally zoomed out,,,,,Now a DTV Field Supervisor called me yesterday,,,,,all he could do was tell me to be patient,DTV is working on the problem.His Tech (the tech that swapped out the boxes ) told the field supervisor it indeed looks like a DTV issue.


I'd be willing to bet that you've just been baffled with BS. I don't believe what that supervisor told you. Call D* and complain and complain and complain or I think we'll be reading this thread for a long time. Keep calling, be polite, be persistent and don't take no for an answer. The last D* Field Supervisor I talked to had been on the job less than a year. That's how bad the churn rate is. He admitted he was surprised he got promoted so quickly.

The two Techs we have in our area (pitiful, isn't it?) would have been all over your system right off the bat. You've done a good job of troubleshooting, now force them to fix your system.

Remember, you're looking to get connected to the Case Management Group. Very little BS emanates from those folks.

Rich


----------



## Rich

DogLover said:


> To summarize, 6 different DIRCTV boxes, and 4 different TVs have the exact same problem. One of those TVs works fine at your friends house with his DIRECTV box. Is that correct?
> 
> You described the issue in your friends's TV as stretch mode, and on your TVs as zoom mode. Did they look the same, or different? I assume you cycled the formats on your TVs. Did the zoom mode on your TV zoom the picture an extra amount?
> 
> Did you try HD and SD channels? Did they change the symptoms any? Did you unplug the TV (other than the one you mentioned was on the power strip?) or DIRECTV boxes and then reboot them? Did that change any symptoms?


I think he's just getting the run around from the installers. There's something wrong between his dish and his HRs. His friend's TV proved that.

Rich


----------



## 1551retired

Over what satellite is the new HD guide firmware delivered? I still haven't received the new firmware. I'm using my HR21-200 in the motorhome in Florida for the winter (don't have local Wash, DC channels and that's fine). It's out of my house back in Northern VA (DC area). Is it possible the Wash, DC spot beam is being used to deliver the new firmware and that's why I'm not getting it? I did receive an email from DirecTV this week that I should now be enjoying the new HD guide.


----------



## RunnerFL

1551retired said:


> Over what satellite is the new HD guide firmware delivered? I still haven't received the new firmware. I'm using my HR21-200 in the motorhome in Florida for the winter (don't have local Wash, DC channels and that's fine). It's out of my house back in Northern VA (DC area). Is it possible the Wash, DC spot beam is being used to deliver the new firmware and that's why I'm not getting it? I did receive an email from DirecTV this week that I should now be enjoying the new HD guide.


The spot beams are not used to deliver the updates. However if your locals are Washington DC then you will not get it until Washington DC gets it on 1/24.


----------



## 1551retired

RunnerFL said:


> The spot beams are not used to deliver the updates. However if your locals are Washington DC then you will not get it until Washington DC gets it on 1/24.


Thanks. Can someone tell me where I can find the rollout schedule? I figured if DirecTV send the email I should have had it.


----------



## RunnerFL

1551retired said:


> Thanks. Can someone tell me where I can find the rollout schedule? I figured if DirecTV send the email I should have had it.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8


----------



## hellyea

I have an H21-100 Receiver and have it setup with one HDMI connected HDTV and another via RCA cables to an RF Modulator that feeds a second TV via a coax. So 1 Receiver, two TV's, mirrored setup. 

With this new update, if the receiver is in HD Mode (obviously needed for the HDTV), then there is a big grey box that shows on the 2nd TV that says "Your TV OR Wires are not HD" and it forces you to switch your receiver into "SD Mode". 

I had no issues with the old software version and could leave it in "HD Mode" and I could watch programming on both Televisions simultaneously. I no longer can do that unless I watch SD quality on both TV's.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## linflas

hellyea said:


> I have an H21-100 Receiver and have it setup with one HDMI connected HDTV and another via RCA cables to an RF Modulator that feeds a second TV via a coax. So 1 Receiver, two TV's, mirrored setup.
> 
> With this new update, if the receiver is in HD Mode (obviously needed for the HDTV), then there is a big grey box that shows on the 2nd TV that says "Your TV OR Wires are not HD" and it forces you to switch your receiver into "SD Mode".
> 
> I had no issues with the old software version and could leave it in "HD Mode" and I could watch programming on both Televisions simultaneously. I no longer can do that unless I watch SD quality on both TV's.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Have you tried turning off 1080p and just leaving it at 1080i if that option is available on your receiver? I used to have a similar setup with my HR20-700 and the copy protection stuff built into HDMI would disable the component output if I set it to 1080p.


----------



## MISpat

hellyea said:


> I have an H21-100 Receiver and have it setup with one HDMI connected HDTV and another via RCA cables to an RF Modulator that feeds a second TV via a coax. So 1 Receiver, two TV's, mirrored setup.
> 
> With this new update, if the receiver is in HD Mode (obviously needed for the HDTV), then there is a big grey box that shows on the 2nd TV that says "Your TV OR Wires are not HD" and it forces you to switch your receiver into "SD Mode".
> 
> I had no issues with the old software version and could leave it in "HD Mode" and I could watch programming on both Televisions simultaneously. I no longer can do that unless I watch SD quality on both TV's.


Unfortunately we're stuck with this message for now. I've reported it via the DirecTV website and I suggest you do the same... nothing will happen unless people complain about it. But I doubt they'll even think about it until the HD GUI is completely rolled out everywhere.

I hope they fix it. They already automatically downrez the picture to 480i via the analog outputs, so there's no reason why they shouldn't be able to do it with the guide. This whole issue pisses me off. The whole reason I signed up for DirecTV is so I could record widescreen via the analog outputs into my DVD recorder while also watching in HD to my TV, and now I have to jump through all these hoops switching back and forth between resolutions. I was plenty happy with the old guide.


----------



## RunnerFL

MISpat said:


> Unfortunately we're stuck with this message for now. I've reported it via the DirecTV website and I suggest you do the same... nothing will happen unless people complain about it. But I doubt they'll even think about it until the HD GUI is completely rolled out everywhere.
> 
> I hope they fix it. They already automatically downrez the picture to 480i via the analog outputs, so there's no reason why they shouldn't be able to do it with the guide. This whole issue pisses me off. The whole reason I signed up for DirecTV is so I could record widescreen via the analog outputs into my DVD recorder while also watching in HD to my TV, and now I have to jump through all these hoops switching back and forth between resolutions. I was plenty happy with the old guide.


The fix is simple. Buy a component to composite converter and be done with it.


----------



## tivoboy

Wow, got the new GUI on an older H20-700. At first, I thought the only thing I didn't like was the mostly black UI, but now what I mostly don't like is the SLOWNESS.

FF, RW, pause, play, click guide, wait about 7-8 seconds, guide comes up. Right click to move forward, wait about 1-2 seconds, next couple hours of guide data comes up.

End a show, click delete, about 10 seconds later you're back at the list. 

That's just THREE steps backwards in my opinion.

things DO scroll faster up and down so, so it's got THAT going for it.


----------



## ATARI

tivoboy said:


> Wow, got the new GUI on an older H20-700. At first, I thought the only thing I didn't like was the mostly black UI, but now what I mostly don't like is the SLOWNESS.
> 
> FF, RW, pause, play, click guide, wait about 7-8 seconds, guide comes up. Right click to move forward, wait about 1-2 seconds, next couple hours of guide data comes up.
> 
> End a show, click delete, about 10 seconds later you're back at the list.
> 
> That's just THREE steps backwards in my opinion.
> 
> things DO scroll faster up and down so, so it's got THAT going for it.


My advice is give it 24 hours. After getting the new HDGUI last night my HR20-100 was slow as molasses, but is good again tonight.


----------



## tivoboy

ATARI said:


> My advice is give it 24 hours. After getting the new HDGUI last night my HR20-100 was slow as molasses, but is good again tonight.


I'm trying to, but I got the GUI about 10 days ago. It should have most likely gotten better, not worse.


----------



## Rich

tivoboy said:


> I'm trying to, but I got the GUI about 10 days ago. It should have most likely gotten better, not worse.


Is your HDD full or near full? No real reason for a 20-700 to slow down noticeably, none of my eight 20-700s slowed down.

Rich


----------



## tivoboy

Rich said:


> Is your HDD full or near full? No real reason for a 20-700 to slow down noticeably, none of my eight 20-700s slowed down.
> 
> Rich


My capacity fluctuates from 10-50% free on any given day.


----------



## Rich

tivoboy said:


> My capacity fluctuates from 10-50% free on any given day.


If you put an external drive on the 20-700, it will probably speed things up. Try not to fill the existing HDD up so much. I know that's difficult with a stock HDD, but the HRs slow down as you get closer to "full". Try putting a 2TB on that 700 and keep it half full and you should see a great difference in speed.

You probably should reboot more often and flush the Guide occasionally. Little things, but they do speed up the HRs. Flushing the Guide data will probably do more for you immediately.

Rich


----------



## Rich

I'm still getting random reboots on random HRs. Minor annoyance.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer

Rich said:


> I'm still getting random reboots on random HRs. Minor annoyance.
> 
> Rich


Same with my HR21-100 since I left it on NR. It is about one RBR per week. The last one had the Panel flashing w/no A/V. Had to RBR.


----------



## Lord Vader

tivoboy said:


> I'm trying to, but I got the GUI about 10 days ago. It should have most likely gotten better, not worse.


I've had the HD GUI for months now, and my HR20-700, which has a 1TB drive that is 45% free, is the slowest I have *ever *seen it. It got so bad that I actually timed certain functions today. I was averaging, I kid you not, *20-25 seconds* for the box to respond to a command as simple as pressing the guide button or list button. Unbelievable. :nono2:


----------



## Rich

Drucifer said:


> Same with my HR21-100 since I left it on NR. It is about one RBR per week. The last one had the Panel flashing w/no A/V. Had to RBR.


Had another one on a 20-700 last night. And my GUI went berserk on one of my 24-500s. Second time that's happened. Next time it happens I'll take a picture of what happens and post it. The HR didn't lock up, but the GUI gets much larger and it does lock up. A reboot this morning fixed it. The first time it happened, I just put the HR in standby and then turned it back on and the GUI worked correctly. The incident last night was much worse.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Lord Vader said:


> I've had the HD GUI for months now, and my HR20-700, which has a 1TB drive that is 45% free, is the slowest I have *ever *seen it. It got so bad that I actually timed certain functions today. I was averaging, I kid you not, *20-25 seconds* for the box to respond to a command as simple as pressing the guide button or list button. Unbelievable. :nono2:


I've only seen that happen with a near full HDD (not like yours) or if the Guide data was compromised. Rebooted twice and cleared the Guide data and the 20-700 was back up to speed.

Rich


----------



## Rockermann

I had x576 for a long time now, but both my boxes got x57b the other day. Everything seems fine and I'm LOVING the ability to press and hold the EXIT button to toggle between SD and HD resolutions. Much easier than going to the box and pressing the resolution button there. It still kinda sucks that it can't send both SD/HD at the same time like before, but this is an acceptable solution for my situation.


----------



## Lord Vader

Rich said:


> I've only seen that happen with a near full HDD (not like yours) or if the Guide data was compromised. Rebooted twice and cleared the Guide data and the 20-700 was back up to speed.
> 
> Rich


What's the command again that clears the NVRAM? BTW, that doesn't affect the receiver's recordings and settings and related stuff, does it?


----------



## MISpat

RunnerFL said:


> The fix is simple. Buy a component to composite converter and be done with it.


Not really. I have one of those. It degrades the quality. Plus, I'm using the component outputs for my slingbox.
I want my picture to be high quality. I don't care about a stupid menu.


----------



## RunnerFL

MISpat said:


> Not really. I have one of those. It degrades the quality. Plus, I'm using the component outputs for my slingbox.
> I want my picture to be high quality. I don't care about a stupid menu.


If you wanted high quality you wouldn't be using the composite outputs.


----------



## tivoboy

RunnerFL said:


> If you wanted high quality you wouldn't be using the composite outputs.


I think he's using the COMPONENT outputs.

with exception of a true 1080p signal and receiving tv, there is nearly no distinguishable difference between using R/G/B component for an HD signal and using an HDMI cable. Of course HDMI will carry all your audio needs too.

It IS a shame that the slingbox proHD didn't have HDMI as an implemented standard. I understand why they did it and at the time the box came out it was probably the best decision.

Won't most D* receivers today allow component AND the HDMI ports to output video at the same time now?

(let the flame begin!)


----------



## MISpat

RunnerFL said:


> If you wanted high quality you wouldn't be using the composite outputs.


Unfortunately that's the only way to record the highest quality video to a DVD recorder. They will never come out with DVD recorders with HDMI inputs, and they have also discontinued the ones with component inputs.

I'm sure you have better things to do with your time to go back and read all the threads to find my original, so I'll give you the scoop here: I want to watch TV in the highest quality possible (HDMI w/ 720P or 1080i) but I also want to record some things to my DVD recorder in as high a quality possible (S-Video). But if I'm recording to DVD while also watching directly on my TV via HDMI, then I CAN'T watch the highest quality possible because I have to change to 480p because of the darn menu. THAT is why this update pisses me off. They downrez an entire picture via the analog outputs... why not the menu too?


----------



## MISpat

tivoboy said:


> It IS a shame that the slingbox proHD didn't have HDMI as an implemented standard. I understand why they did it and at the time the box came out it was probably the best decision.


I would guess it's for the same reason companies who make DVD recorders don't have HDMI inputs... Hollywood won't allow it.


----------



## Rich

tivoboy said:


> I think he's using the COMPONENT outputs.
> 
> with exception of a true 1080p signal and receiving tv, *there is nearly no distinguishable difference between using R/G/B component for an HD signal and using an HDMI cable*. Of course HDMI will carry all your audio needs too.
> 
> It IS a shame that the slingbox proHD didn't have HDMI as an implemented standard. I understand why they did it and at the time the box came out it was probably the best decision.
> 
> Won't most D* receivers today allow component AND the HDMI ports to output video at the same time now?
> 
> (let the flame begin!)


I thought that was true until last year when I bought a 42" Panny 1080p plasma. I had four HRs hooked up to it and one of them was on component wires. Nothing I could do would make the HR on component put out the same PQ as the other three HRs. I played with that set for hours before it dawned on me that the HR with the crappy PQ was on component.

Since I had never seen a difference between component and HDMI, I discounted that and kept trying to get the PQ to equal the other three HRs output. Using the same program, of course. Finally I gave up and decided there must be something wrong with the component wires. Hooked them up to another Panny plasma and the PQ was fine.

Then I put an HR that was outputting a fine picture on the HR that was outputting the crappy PQ and I got a great picture.

Normally, I wouldn't use component wires at all, but I needed four inputs to run the four HRs. I was quite surprised by this. But all the HRs output the same poor picture when used on that TV with component. I just got a new Panny plasma and I haven't tried component on that and I doubt if I will. But, I saw a vast difference in PQ using component.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Lord Vader said:


> What's the command again that clears the NVRAM? BTW, that doesn't affect the receiver's recordings and settings and related stuff, does it?


Here's the instructions I saved from a post:

"You could also try to clear the NVRAM/Flash. You need to tune the HD-DVR to Channel 1, Customer Information Channel. Let the channel completely load. You will be using the Red, Green, Yellow, and Blue buttons below the Menu button. In VERY quick succession, press R,R,B,B,Y,G. If done correctly, you will see "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" in white font in the lower left corner of the screen. If not pressed quick enough, either the mini guide or TV options menu will pop up. Once you see the "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" message, press the red reset button to reboot the HD-DVR."

I've tried this several times and I've never seen any difference afterwards. But none of my HRs are slow to begin with. I have seen posts where others have had success with this.

Nothing on the HR will be affected adversely.

Have you flushed the Guide data?

Rich


----------



## tivoboy

Rich said:


> I thought that was true until last year when I bought a 42" Panny 1080p plasma. I had four HRs hooked up to it and one of them was on component wires. Nothing I could do would make the HR on component put out the same PQ as the other three HRs. I played with that set for hours before it dawned on me that the HR with the crappy PQ was on component.
> 
> Since I had never seen a difference between component and HDMI, I discounted that and kept trying to get the PQ to equal the other three HRs output. Using the same program, of course. Finally I gave up and decided there must be something wrong with the component wires. Hooked them up to another Panny plasma and the PQ was fine.
> 
> Then I put an HR that was outputting a fine picture on the HR that was outputting the crappy PQ and I got a great picture.
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't use component wires at all, but I needed four inputs to run the four HRs. I was quite surprised by this. But all the HRs output the same poor picture when used on that TV with component. I just got a new Panny plasma and I haven't tried component on that and I doubt if I will. But, I saw a vast difference in PQ using component.
> 
> Rich[/QUOTE
> 
> notice the post above where I say "with exception of a true 1080p set and signal" ?


----------



## Church AV Guy

Rich said:


> I thought that was true until last year when I bought a 42" Panny 1080p plasma. I had four HRs hooked up to it and one of them was on component wires. Nothing I could do would make the HR on component put out the same PQ as the other three HRs. I played with that set for hours before it dawned on me that the HR with the crappy PQ was on component.
> 
> Since I had never seen a difference between component and HDMI, I discounted that and kept trying to get the PQ to equal the other three HRs output. Using the same program, of course. Finally I gave up and decided there must be something wrong with the component wires. Hooked them up to another Panny plasma and the PQ was fine.
> 
> Then I put an HR that was outputting a fine picture on the HR that was outputting the crappy PQ and I got a great picture.
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't use component wires at all, but I needed four inputs to run the four HRs. I was quite surprised by this. But all the HRs output the same poor picture when used on that TV with component. I just got a new Panny plasma and I haven't tried component on that and I doubt if I will. But, I saw a vast difference in PQ using component.
> 
> Rich


I have two HRs connected to my main television, one via HDMI, the other, component. When I use POP (side by side images) for the two, if they are on the same hidef channel, I cannot tell the difference in qualiy, and neither can my wife. Maybe it's your television? I see no observable difference in picture quality.


----------



## sytyguy

Church AV Guy said:


> When I use POP (side by side images) for the two, if they are on the same hidef channel, I cannot tell the difference in qualiy, and neither can my wife. Maybe it's your television? I see no observable difference in picture quality.


Wow, do I have to disagree with you, at least, with my configuration, I see a big difference with component versus HDMI, with HDMI winning overwhelming over component. But that is just opinion.

Best regards.


----------



## kwint1

component v HDMI is often dependent on the source and the TV and how it interprets signal. Also, component IS susceptible to interference whereas HDMI is not so that can possibly be a factor.


----------



## beforesixbeers

Rich said:


> Here's the instructions I saved from a post:
> 
> "You could also try to clear the NVRAM/Flash. You need to tune the HD-DVR to Channel 1, Customer Information Channel. Let the channel completely load. You will be using the Red, Green, Yellow, and Blue buttons below the Menu button. In VERY quick succession, press R,R,B,B,Y,G. If done correctly, you will see "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" in white font in the lower left corner of the screen. If not pressed quick enough, either the mini guide or TV options menu will pop up. Once you see the "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" message, press the red reset button to reboot the HD-DVR."
> 
> I've tried this several times and I've never seen any difference afterwards. But none of my HRs are slow to begin with. I have seen posts where others have had success with this.
> 
> Nothing on the HR will be affected adversely.
> 
> Have you flushed the Guide data?
> 
> Rich


THIS WORKS BETTER

Tune to channel 1.
Reset the receiver using the red reset button.
Wait for video and audio to return.
Tune to channel 1 again.
Wait for Customer Information Channel to load (takes 10-15 seconds).
On the remote, press RED / RED / BLUE / BLUE / YELLOW / GREEN.
The message, "Observe NVRAM is cleared," should display on the bottom of the screen. 
If customer asks, NVRAM means Non-Volatile Random Access Memory.
Verify you can now tune to the Active channel by pressing the Active button on the remote.
Stuck on any DIRECTV Active screen or Mix Channel:

Try the Exit or GUIDE button.
Tune to any channel (like 202).
Reset the receiver.


----------



## Laxguy

Please, why is this better? A lot more steps. It works all right as is, though it may take several tries.


----------



## joed32

Church AV Guy said:


> I have two HRs connected to my main television, one via HDMI, the other, component. When I use POP (side by side images) for the two, if they are on the same hidef channel, I cannot tell the difference in qualiy, and neither can my wife. Maybe it's your television? I see no observable difference in picture quality.


I see no difference either. Some people may not realize that they have to tweak their TV's settings for each input because they don't "carry over". If you have your HDMI input set the way you like it and then try to watch the component input with the factory settings it will look worse than the HDMI.


----------



## Rich

sytyguy said:


> Wow, do I have to disagree with you, at least, with my configuration, I see a big difference with component versus HDMI, with HDMI winning overwhelming over component. But that is just opinion.
> 
> Best regards.


What kind of TV do you have?

Rich


----------



## Rich

kwint1 said:


> component v HDMI is often dependent on the source and the TV and how it interprets signal. Also, component IS susceptible to interference whereas HDMI is not so that can possibly be a factor.


But, I put my new (well, last year) 42" 1080p Panny plasma on the same wiring as the 42" 720p Panny plasma that it replaced. Same coax. Same component wires, nothing physical changed.

Has to be the TV itself.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> Please, why is this better? A lot more steps. It works all right as is, though it may take several tries.


Changing avatars isn't gonna help, you'll still be...well, you know.... :lol:

I clipped that description out of a post a while ago. The newer instructions do look like they might be better. I've never seen any difference at all after using the process, so I guess I'm really not able to judge either way.

What is that in your avatar?

Rich


----------



## Laxguy

That's a 1941 Crosley, or a facsimile thereof, that I snapped on the floor of CES a few days ago.


----------



## Laxguy

Rich said:


> I clipped that description out of a post a while ago. The newer instructions do look like they might be better. I've never seen any difference at all after using the process, so I guess I'm really not able to judge either way.


I was really asking the other guy why he thought they were better, but in any event, I've not coupled a reboot directly with that procedure, and still am not convinced it's necessary before OR after.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> That's a 1941 Crosley, or a facsimile thereof, that I snapped on the floor of CES a few days ago.


I remember them vaguely as being kinda dumpy cars after WWII. That one doesn't look dumpy. But all the cars after WWII looked kinda dumpy.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> I was really asking the other guy why he thought they were better, but in any event, I've not coupled a reboot directly with that procedure, and still am not convinced it's necessary before OR after.


As I've said, I have never seen a difference after the process. But, for whatever reason, I've never had a speed problem with my HRs.

Rich


----------

